# Trial ein Witz



## Kurn-Todeswache (16. August 2008)

Bevor ich AoC kaufe, will ich das Spiel erstmal testen (Hab ich auch bei WoW mit der 10 Tage Testversion gemacht).
Jetzt endlich gibt es eine Probier-Version von AoC , doch um diese spielen zu dürfen muß man das Spiel dazu bestellen!
Was für ein Krampf ist das denn? Denkt sich Funcom "Wenns dem nicht gefällt, hat er uns immerhin 50Euro abgedrückt" ?

So gewinnen die keine neuen Spieler.

Weiß irgendjemand, ob in absehbarer Zeit mit einer "echten" Testversion zu rechnen ist?


----------



## Validus (16. August 2008)

dumm??? ich habe auch ein trial key du musst deine daten nur angeben musst aber nicht bezahlen ..... heb ich doch auch gemacht du depp dummheit....


----------



## Shaxul (16. August 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> dumm??? ich habe auch ein trial key du musst deine daten nur angeben musst aber nicht bezahlen ..... heb ich doch auch gemacht du depp dummheit....



Traurig..
Edit: Mit was für einer Einstellung manche durchs Forum schleichen - Hauptsache alle beschimpfen und niedermachen, die mal was nicht so genau wissen.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. August 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> dumm??? ich habe auch ein trial key du musst deine daten nur angeben musst aber nicht bezahlen ..... heb ich doch auch gemacht du depp dummheit....



Forenpause.


----------



## Emokeksii (16. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Traurig..
> Edit: Mit was für einer Einstellung manche durchs Forum schleichen - Hauptsache alle beschimpfen und niedermachen, die mal was nicht so genau wissen.



Dann sollte der TE aber auch normal fragen und nicht selber Rumflamen was für eine verarsche die trail version ist.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Dann sollte der TE aber auch normal fragen und nicht selber Rumflamen was für eine verarsche die trail version ist.



Ich seh da keine Flames. Das ist imho sachliche Kritik oO

Ich wär auch n bisschen angepisst wenn ich für ne Trialversion zahlen müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wongaar (16. August 2008)

Hui die Mods kehren aber mit harten Besen hier durch, ist man gar nicht gewohnt im AoC Forum......

@TE
Und du bist einer von vielen die schon anfangen zu jammern bevor sie überhaupt nen Plan haben was sie machen sollen/müssen.

Mit sowas stösst man z.B. bei mir gleich auf taube Ohren bzw. blinde Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (16. August 2008)

Wongaar schrieb:


> Hui die Mods kehren aber mit harten Besen hier durch, ist man gar nicht gewohnt im AoC Forum......
> 
> @TE
> Und du bist einer von vielen die schon anfangen zu jammern bevor sie überhaupt nen Plan haben was sie machen sollen/müssen.
> ...



Aber da merkt man mal wie die leute durch die anderen die rum flennen beeinflust werden.....denk der TE hat das ganze rum geflame über AOC gut mitgekriegt und hat sich dann einfach mal angeschlossen bevor er anständig fragt....

genau aus diesen grund werd ich, bevor er nicht in einen angemessenen ton fragt, auch keine antwort geben...denn weitere leute die sich der masse anschließen und mit 0 bis kaum plan stuss erzählen bruach man nicht.


----------



## Kurn-Todeswache (16. August 2008)

Original-Text von www.mmorpg-planet.de:

Sieben Tage kostenlos testen! Aber nur wenn man das Spiel kauft?
Viele MMOG-Zocker, die sich für Age of Conan interessieren, sich das Spiel bislang jedoch nicht zugelegt haben, weil sie den Titel erst vorher gerne testen würden, warten gespannt auf eine Trial-Version. Das Warten hat nun ein Ende - Funcom hat eine sieben Tage Trial zu Age of Conan veröffentlicht. 

Jedoch ist die Demoversion mit einigen gravierenden Einschränkungen verbunden. Denn nur wer sich das Spiel direkt dazu bestellt, kann den Titel sieben Tage lang testen und erhält dementsprechend noch einen Freimonat obendrauf. Mit wirklich kostenlos ausprobieren ist also nichts - immerhin kostet Age of Conan ca. 50 Euro!

Hier die URL:

http://www.mmorpg-planet.de/p_age-of-conan...15366389/1.html


----------



## Tikume (16. August 2008)

Alternative wäre dann wohl ein Buddy-Key oder warten bis Funcom seine Trial Politik ändert.


----------



## Kurn-Todeswache (16. August 2008)

Ich habe weder geflennt , noch gejammert, sondern nur wieder gegeben, was in offiziellen News steht. Und ich darf zum Ausdruck bringen, daß mir solche Methoden missfallen. Das ist alles.


----------



## Logeras (16. August 2008)

Kurn-Todeswache schrieb:


> Ich habe weder geflennt , noch gejammert, sondern nur wieder gegeben, was in offiziellen News steht. Und ich darf zum Ausdruck bringen, daß mir solche Methoden missfallen. Das ist alles.




/sign

Und an alle die den TE geflamt haben. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat .........


@TE schreib mir mal ne PN wenn du noch Interesse hast an AoC kann dir einen Buddykey geben sonst.


----------



## Uktawa (18. August 2008)

Also die Art und Weise wie FC da mit der "Trial" umgeht ist ja echt nen Hammer. Sowas gabs ja bei keinem anderen Spiel.

Aber alle die AoC gerne mal testen wollen, kann ich nur raten erst mal einen Blick in das offizielle Forum zu werfen. Die Stimmung da zeigt deutlich was mit dem "Spiel" derzeit ist und was fuer "Arbeit" Funcom den Kunden gegenueber abliefert.
Ich fuer meinen Teil bin echt froh das ich shcon vor Wochen gekuendigt hatte...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Aber da merkt man mal wie die leute durch die anderen die rum flennen beeinflust werden.....denk der TE hat das ganze rum geflame über AOC gut mitgekriegt und hat sich dann einfach mal angeschlossen bevor er anständig fragt....
> 
> genau aus diesen grund werd ich, bevor er nicht in einen angemessenen ton fragt, auch keine antwort geben...denn weitere leute die sich der masse anschließen und mit 0 bis kaum plan stuss erzählen bruach man nicht.



Wo hat den der TE nicht anständig gefragt? Und wo hat er Stuss erzählt?

Anscheinend ist bei dir jeder der nicht mit deiner Meinung über AOC konform geht bloß jemand der heult und rumflennt....

B2T: Warum brauch ich eine 7 Tage Trial, wenn ich mir das Spiel kaufen muß und dann eh 30 Tage frei hab?


----------



## Validus (18. August 2008)

Ich hasse einfach die Leute die einfach rumflamen und überwaslabern wo sie keine Ahnung haben lass euch einen BuddyKey schicken ( Trial Version ) und dann auf der Seite von FC eingeben fertig alles ausfüllen und dann paysafecard als zahlungsmethode angeben dann könnt ihr 1 Woche zocken und danach bezahlen glaub 35 oda 40 Euro dann bekommt ihr das richtige Game also könnt auch handeln etc... und 30 Tage danach jeden Monat 13 € oda so und es gibt einen kostenlosen download der dauert 5h dann noch 1h patchen fertig und ich habe dsl 6000


----------



## norp (18. August 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> ...lass euch einen BuddyKey schicken ( Trial Version )...



Na dann erzähl mal wo es die gibt. Ich würde das Spiel ja gerne mal antesten aber Buddy Key hab ich bisher keine bekommen und was die da als Trial bezeichnen...sorry, das ist albern.


----------



## Falcon2K (18. August 2008)

Habe leider keinen Buddykey übrig, da vergessen wurde, ihn in meine Spielepackung einzulegen. Du solltest aber ohnehin besser jemanden finden, der Dir die Spiele-DVD ausleiht, Funcom verlangt nämlich auch für den reinen Download des Clients 3 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr. Dafür erhälst Du dann aber immerhin nochmal 3 Tage Spielzeit und kannst somit 10 Tage "kostenlos" testen, hast Du die DVD sind es nur 7 Tage aber es ist immerhin wirklich kostenfrei.

EDIT: Rechtschreibung


----------



## norp (18. August 2008)

Wird ja immer bekloppter, auch noch Kohle für den Download des Clients. So langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, daß Funcom garkein Interesse an (neuen) Nutzern hat.


----------



## Torador (18. August 2008)

Wongaar schrieb:


> @TE
> Und du bist einer von vielen die schon anfangen zu jammern bevor sie überhaupt nen Plan haben was sie machen sollen/müssen.
> 
> Mit sowas stösst man z.B. bei mir gleich auf taube Ohren bzw. blinde Augen
> ...





> Original-Text von www.mmorpg-planet.de:
> 
> Sieben Tage kostenlos testen! Aber nur wenn man das Spiel kauft?
> Viele MMOG-Zocker, die sich für Age of Conan interessieren, sich das Spiel bislang jedoch nicht zugelegt haben, weil sie den Titel erst vorher gerne testen würden, warten gespannt auf eine Trial-Version. Das Warten hat nun ein Ende - Funcom hat eine sieben Tage Trial zu Age of Conan veröffentlicht.
> ...



Unsachliches Gejammer? Wo? Wenn man mit Fakten bei dir auf Zitat "taube Ohren bzw. blinde Augen" stößt, scheinst du Probleme mit der Realität zu haben.


----------



## Montoliou (18. August 2008)

Boaah Validus



Validus schrieb:


> Ich hasse einfach die Leute die einfach rumflamen und überwaslabern wo sie keine Ahnung haben lass euch einen BuddyKey schicken ( Trial Version ) und dann auf der Seite von FC eingeben fertig alles ausfüllen und dann paysafecard als zahlungsmethode angeben dann könnt ihr 1 Woche zocken und danach bezahlen glaub 35 oda 40 Euro dann bekommt ihr das richtige Game also könnt auch handeln etc... und 30 Tage danach jeden Monat 13 &#8364; oda so und es gibt einen kostenlosen download der dauert 5h dann noch 1h patchen fertig und ich habe dsl 6000



Fast alles was Du schreibst liegt neben der Wahrheit. Warum machst Du das? Wenn Dich die Frage nervt dann antworte Doch nicht? Wieso opferst Du Deine Zeit jemandem den Du für dumm hältst????

Oder geht es dir evtl. gar nicht darum jemandem eine Antwort zu geben? Möchtest Du etwa jemanden darauf Hinweisen, wo er im Verhältnis zu Dir steht? So das Du Dich besser fühlen kannst? Nach dem Motto: "Wieda ma einer der ein noch größerer Idiot ist als Ich"

1. Er hat nicht über Buddy Keys gesprochen sondern über die offizielle Trail Version. Willst DU behaupten, daß er das Spiel nicht kaufen muss um "PROBE" zu spielen? Darf man sich über diese wirklich sehr hanebüchenen Geschäftspraktiken nicht ärgern?
2. Paysafecard??????
3. Der Monat kostet 14,95&#8364;
4. Das Spiel kostet 49&#8364; (UVP)

Ich hasse einfach die Leute die einfach rumflamen und über/was/labern *wo* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sie keine Ahnung haben *Satzende-also-Punkt**.*

Grüße

Montolio

PS: Habe auch noch nen Buddy-Key über.
PPS: Habe AOC-Abo gekündigt. Nach Tortage ist AOC nicht mehr das was es am Anfang verspricht.


----------



## Kazabeth (18. August 2008)

Naja - eine Trial ist schon ein wenig schwierig, eben weil das Spiel eine Altersfreigabe von 18 hat (deswegen weiß ich auch nicht inwiefern das besser überprüfbar ist mit den Buddy-Keys). Aber verkaufen darf man eigentlich die Version nur an über 18 jährige (brauch also keinen Alterscheck).
HdrO, WoW, DnD all das sind Titel mit keiner Altersfreigabe oder frei ab 12? Ich glaube also nicht, daß sich an der Trial-Politik viel ändern wird.


----------



## Gutebesserung (18. August 2008)

Heute gibt es vielleicht ein dutzend Wege um das Alter zu checken. Sei es mit der Eingabe der Personalausweisnummer oder anderen Programmen. Wäre nicht das Problem. 
Der Trial ist echt ein schlechter Scherz. Ich soll ein Spiel kaufen und bekomme dafür dann die Möglichkeit es zu testen? Wenn ich weiss das ich es kaufen will, muss ich es nicht testen. Diese 10 Tage Testaccounts sind doch gerade für die Leute gedacht die nicht 49 Euro auf den Tisch legen wollen, nur um zu sehen ob sie es Spielen möchten. Da kommt doch echt mal die Frage auf was als nächstes kommt. Darf ich dann Später das Auto nur noch Probefahren wenn ich es schon gekauft habe? Oder soll ich nur noch Milch trinken wenn ich die Kuh kaufe? Trials sind dafür da um Kunden zu werben. Damit kann man sagen: "Hey wir haben hier dieses tolle Spiel. Es kostet zwar eigentlich monatlich was, aber schau doch mal unverbindlich rein wenn du möchtest". Für mich klingt das wie der dämliche Versuch, künstlich die Bilanz zu pushen.


----------



## Lizard King (18. August 2008)

da fällt mir wieder ein, durfte Buffed überhaupt so einfach die beta keys für AOC rausdonnern ohne Altersnachweis, ich meine ich könnte doch auch zarte 12 Jahre alt sein und nun ist mein ganzes Weltbild im Eimer und versuche total verstört meine Klassenkameraden zu meucheln.

aber Back to Topic: anstatt aus den Fehlern zu lernen und nun den (Neu)Kunden entgegen zu kommen wird weiterhin versucht direkt jeden Interessierten Auszuschlachten, hartes Marketing Konzept; Barbarisch eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Arruna (18. August 2008)

Glaube nicht, daß es für Alpha-/ Beta Tests schon irgendwelche Freigaben gibt. Afaik gelten die für das Endprodukt - kann aber durchaus auch anders sein. Personummern sind Blödsinn. Gibt sogar Programme, die echte Sätze generieren.


----------



## Uktawa (19. August 2008)

Also was Funcom derzeit "bietet" ist ne "Leistung" die es im MMO Bereich schon lange nicht mehr gab. Selten stellt sich ein Anbieter so daemlich an und schiesst sich selber Woche fuer Woche mehr ins Abseits. Die Quittung fuer den ganzen Unsinn den man seit Release verzapft wird nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen. 
Schon bedenklich das die Funcom Aktie mitlerweile einen neuen Tiefpunkt erreicht hat. Faehrt man weiter den "wir haben keine Ahnung was wir tun, aber davon reichlich" Kurs wird nicht nur AoC vor Ende 2008 ein virtuellen Grabstein bekommen, nein dann werden auch viele Koepfe bei Funcom rollen. Und was dann am Ende noch bleibt, wird sicher von irgend welchen "China-Farmern" aufgekauft...wie so oft.
Funcom hatte mit Anarchy Online vor Jahren schon die selben dummen Fehler gemacht. Und wie es aus sieht sind die Mitarbeiter und die Geschaeftsleitung bei besagter Firma absolut lernresistent. Ander kann ICH mir die haeufung so entsaetzlich grosser "Dummheit" nicht mehr erklaeren. In diesem Sinne...es lebe die Konkurenz!


Fuer alle die nicht wissen wie die Aktie steht, bitte schoen:
http://www.ariva.de/funcom%20n.v.%20%20%20...%20-%2C40-aktie


----------



## DreiHaare (19. August 2008)

Kazabeth schrieb:


> Naja - eine Trial ist schon ein wenig schwierig, eben weil das Spiel eine Altersfreigabe von 18 hat (deswegen weiß ich auch nicht inwiefern das besser überprüfbar ist mit den Buddy-Keys). Aber verkaufen darf man eigentlich die Version nur an über 18 jährige (brauch also keinen Alterscheck).
> HdrO, WoW, DnD all das sind Titel mit keiner Altersfreigabe oder frei ab 12? Ich glaube also nicht, daß sich an der Trial-Politik viel ändern wird.




Wenn du dieses Mist-Game von der FC-Site lädst, gibt es auch keine größere Schranke wegen des Alters. Du sollst lediglich zahlen, das ist alles was sie wollen.
Warum also sollte es mit einer Trial mehr Schwierigkeiten bei der Überprüfung des Alters geben? Das interessiert die doch überhaupt nicht. Die sind auf jeden zahlenden Kunden aus.


----------



## Freelancer (19. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich seh da keine Flames. Das ist imho sachliche Kritik oO
> 
> Ich wär auch n bisschen angepisst wenn ich für ne Trialversion zahlen müsste
> 
> ...




Muss man ja nicht und auch bei wow musste man ein Account erstellen um die demo spielen zu können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (19. August 2008)

Gutebesserung schrieb:


> Der Trial ist echt ein schlechter Scherz. Ich soll ein Spiel kaufen und bekomme dafür dann die Möglichkeit es zu testen? Wenn ich weiss das ich es kaufen will, muss ich es nicht testen.



Das seh ich genauso. Wir haben vor einigen Wochen LOTRO für meinen Bruder runtergeladen und angeschaut. Es hat ihm gefallen -> Spiel gekauft. Das find ich ist eine perfekte Lösung.


----------



## Montoliou (19. August 2008)

Hi,



Evereve schrieb:


> Das seh ich genauso. Wir haben vor einigen Wochen LOTRO für meinen Bruder runtergeladen und angeschaut. Es hat ihm gefallen -> Spiel gekauft. Das find ich ist eine perfekte Lösung.



Muss Dir echt zustimmen. Lotro macht so wenig falsch. Man muss es einfach mögen. Leider macht es aber auch wenig so WIRKLICH richtig. Aber es hat keine Ecken. Das ist das schöne. :-)

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Lilith Twilight (19. August 2008)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Muss man ja nicht und auch bei wow musste man ein Account erstellen um die demo spielen zu können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du die restlichen Beiträge gelesen hättest, wüßtest du das man das Spiel kaufen muß (50 €) um die 7 Tage Trial zu bekommen und dann noch den Freimonat (30 Tage) der beim Spiel dabei ist...was dann wieder die 7 Tage Trial ad absurdum führt...


----------



## Caupolican (19. August 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Wenn du die restlichen Beiträge gelesen hättest, wüßtest du das man das Spiel kaufen muß (50 €) um die 7 Tage Trial zu bekommen und dann noch den Freimonat (30 Tage) der beim Spiel dabei ist...was dann wieder die 7 Tage Trial ad absurdum führt...



Wer hat diesen Unsinn eigentlich aufgebracht? Es gibt keine AoC-Trials, sondern nur die Buddy-Keys. Und mit einem Buddy-Key kann man - falls man sich nicht die CDs von einem Freund ausborgt - das Spiel für 2,99 € downloaden. Ist also ganz einfach und kostet keine 50 € fürs komplette Spiel. Das wäre ja auch wirklich schwachsinnig ...

Ja, ich weiss schon, das passte einigen Leuten so schön in ihr Weltbild von der bösen, dummen und unfähigen Firma Funcom!


----------



## Azddel (19. August 2008)

Caupolican schrieb:


> Wer hat diesen Unsinn eigentlich aufgebracht? Es gibt keine AoC-Trials, sondern nur die Buddy-Keys. Und mit einem Buddy-Key kann man - falls man sich nicht die CDs von einem Freund ausborgt - das Spiel für 2,99 &#8364; downloaden. Ist also ganz einfach und kostet keine 50 &#8364; fürs komplette Spiel. Das wäre ja auch wirklich schwachsinnig ...
> 
> Ja, ich weiss schon, das passte einigen Leuten so schön in ihr Weltbild von der bösen, dummen und unfähigen Firma Funcom!



"Viele MMOG-Zocker, die sich für Age of Conan interessieren, sich das Spiel bislang jedoch nicht zugelegt haben, weil sie den Titel erst vorher gerne testen würden, warten gespannt auf eine Trial-Version. Das Warten hat nun ein Ende - Funcom hat eine sieben Tage Trial zu Age of Conan veröffentlicht. 

Jedoch ist die Demoversion mit einigen gravierenden Einschränkungen verbunden. Denn nur wer sich das Spiel direkt dazu bestellt, kann den Titel sieben Tage lang testen und erhält dementsprechend noch einen Freimonat obendrauf. Mit wirklich kostenlos ausprobieren ist also nichts - immerhin kostet Age of Conan ca. 50 Euro!"

Quelle: http://aoc.mmorpg-planet.de/  Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Fansite des Spiels.


----------



## Caupolican (19. August 2008)

Jaja, das wurde ja schon mal vom Verursacher dieses unnützen Threads gepostet. Es wird aber auch durch Wiederholungen nicht richtiger. Man sollte eben nicht alles glauben, was auf irgendeiner "Fanseite" steht, erst recht nicht, wenn die Quellenangaben fehlen!


----------



## Patso (19. August 2008)

bischen komisch ist das ja schon mit der sogenannten "testversion" naja kann ja jeder machen wies im gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach  ja zum them buddy keys ... hatt noch wer einen übrig ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ernestos (19. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Das seh ich genauso. Wir haben vor einigen Wochen LOTRO für meinen Bruder runtergeladen und angeschaut. Es hat ihm gefallen -> Spiel gekauft. Das find ich ist eine perfekte Lösung.



Das ist ja eigentlich auch der Sinn einer kostenlosen Trialversion. Ich denke es gibt kaum ne bessere Werbung um Kunden zu angeln. Was Funcom da betreibt ist mir einfach nur schleierhaft.


----------



## Nebelvater (19. August 2008)

Wie schön doch die Situation auf Buffed ist... Einer fragt ganz normal, wird deswegen geflamed... Noch fast schlimmer wie auf wow.europe... 

Aber muss ehrlich sagen, hab in letzer Zeit nur schlechtes über AoC gehört. So schlimm kann es ja nicht sein!? Aber für eine Trial verlangen das man das Spiel kauft! Das ist wirklich eine Frechheit, eine Trial ist dafür da das man das Spiel antestet und sich dann entscheidet ob man das Spiel kauft. Doch wenn man das Spiel schon gekauft hat, ergibt das ganze keinen Sinn mehr...


----------



## Azddel (19. August 2008)

Caupolican schrieb:


> Jaja, das wurde ja schon mal vom Verursacher dieses unnützen Threads gepostet. Es wird aber auch durch Wiederholungen nicht richtiger. Man sollte eben nicht alles glauben, was auf irgendeiner "Fanseite" steht, erst recht nicht, wenn die Quellenangaben fehlen!



Wem sollte man dann glauben? Ach ja, dir natürlich, der du auf so unwiderstehliche Weise immer die reine Wahrheit postest - und das selbstverständlich ohne Quellenangaben, auf die du selber so sehr beharrst.
Nicht umsonst habe ich extra nochmal dazu geschrieben, dass es sich bei der Quelle (wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß, welche die Quelle der Quelle ist) um eine Fansite handelt. Um eine AoC-Fansite. Diese steht wohl nicht sofort unter dem Generalverdacht der "Schlechtmachung" aller Funcomschen Werbungs- und Umsatzbemühungen. Dachte ich. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch falsch gedacht, und es hat sich wirklich die ganze Welt gegen eine kleine norwegische Softwareschmiede verschworen, die doch nur dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen möchte.

Grüße (aus Leipzig, nach Leipzig)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (19. August 2008)

Gutebesserung schrieb:


> Oder soll ich nur noch Milch trinken wenn ich die Kuh kaufe?




made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (19. August 2008)

Wo ist das Emo.

Das "das" bezieht sich auf das Geschlecht, da Emos alle gleich aussehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2008)

Also, wenn das wirklich stimmt, dann verstehe ich Funcom nicht. Würden die nicht merklich besser wegkommen, wenn sie das komplett umsonst anbieten würden? Gerade bei der vorherrschenden Kritik wäre das eine gute Möglichkeit, um die Leute vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen. Aber wenn sie meinen, daß so handhaben zu müssen, ist ja schließlich jedem selbst überlassen. Nur Freunde machen sie sich damit wohl nicht.


----------



## Evereve (19. August 2008)

Die Buddy keys sind ja so was wie die Gästeaccounts in wow. 
Ich habe mit meinem vollwertigen Account die Möglichkeit, einmal einen Freund einzuladen. Der lädt sich dann im Net für knappe drei Euro das Spiel down (oder installiert meins kostenlos) und kann dann ein paar Tage zocken. Dazu muss er sich kein Spiel kaufen. 

Der oben von jmd gepostete Block mit Spiel kaufen usw klingt da ganz anders, das ist eher wie ein Schnupperangebot für Leute die niemanden kennen, der ihnen einen key geben kann. 

Kann es also sein, dass einige die zwei Sachen hier verwechseln?


----------



## Nebelvater (19. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Die Buddy keys sind ja so was wie die Gästeaccounts in wow.
> Ich habe mit meinem vollwertigen Account die Möglichkeit, einmal einen Freund einzuladen. Der lädt sich dann im Net für knappe drei Euro das Spiel down (oder installiert meins kostenlos) und kann dann ein paar Tage zocken. Dazu muss er sich kein Spiel kaufen.
> 
> Der oben von jmd gepostete Block mit Spiel kaufen usw klingt da ganz anders, das ist eher wie ein Schnupperangebot für Leute die niemanden kennen, der ihnen einen key geben kann.
> ...



Wie man schon sagte! Buddy Keys sind Gäste Accounts für Freunde! Doch man kann FC (auch wenn man es will) damit nicht verteidigen, wie viele ihrer Aktionen schon zeigten, es geht ihnen nur um das Geld! Natürlich geht es auch bei WoW um das, nur die setzen auf Qualität (und sucht!?), was ich bei AoC nicht erkennen kann... Eigentlich ein geniales Spiel, zerstört durch den Hersteller. 

Meine Meinung...


----------



## Browncoat (19. August 2008)

Also irgendwie versteh ich Funcom nicht.
Wollen die unbedingt ihren ohnehin angekratzten ruf komplett in den dreck ziehen?
Funcom wird es schwer haben wieder ein erfolgreiches spiel auf den markt zu bringen....


----------



## Caupolican (19. August 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Wem sollte man dann glauben? Ach ja, dir natürlich, der du auf so unwiderstehliche Weise immer die reine Wahrheit postest - und das selbstverständlich ohne Quellenangaben, auf die du selber so sehr beharrst.



Genau!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, mal im Ernst: Wie soll ich denn mit einer Quelle nachweisen, dass eine Meldung völlig falsch, frei erfunden oder meinetwegen auch das Ergebnis eines Missverständnisses ist? Ich könnte höchstens das Fehlen von Quellen als Beweis anführen - schließlich ist es doch seltsam, wenn so etwas nur auf einer einzigen Seite zu finden ist. Und vor allem: Wo ist denn die entsprechende Seite von Funcom, auf der man dieses Angebot findet? Der Link bei mmorpg-planet führt ja nicht auf eine solche Seite.



Azddel schrieb:


> Grüße (aus Leipzig, nach Leipzig)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Herzliche Grüße zurück!


----------



## Evereve (19. August 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Wie man schon sagte! Buddy Keys sind Gäste Accounts für Freunde!



Und warum zitierst du mich? ^^ Genau das hab ich doch gesagt ^^


----------



## Nebelvater (19. August 2008)

Browncoat schrieb:


> Also irgendwie versteh ich Funcom nicht.
> Wollen die unbedingt ihren ohnehin angekratzten ruf komplett in den dreck ziehen?
> Funcom wird es schwer haben wieder ein erfolgreiches spiel auf den markt zu bringen....



Das derzeit zu versuchen wäre reiner Selbstmord. Sie quetschen jeden kleinsten Euro aus AoC und damit vertreiben sie auch die Spieler...


----------



## Flooza (19. August 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Das derzeit zu versuchen wäre reiner Selbstmord. Sie quetschen jeden kleinsten Euro aus AoC und damit vertreiben sie auch die Spieler...




traurig aber wahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caspar (19. August 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Wie man schon sagte! Buddy Keys sind Gäste Accounts für Freunde! Doch man kann FC (auch wenn man es will) damit nicht verteidigen, wie viele ihrer Aktionen schon zeigten, es geht ihnen nur um das Geld! Natürlich geht es auch bei WoW um das, nur die setzen auf Qualität (und sucht!?), was ich bei AoC nicht erkennen kann... _*Eigentlich ein geniales Spiel, zerstört durch den Hersteller.
> *_
> Meine Meinung...



Entschuldige, aber hier musste ich doch etwas stutzen.

Das ist schon wieder diese Einstellung, die (fast) alle Flamethreads unnütz macht, egal zu welchem Spiel. Ich persönlich habe es bei WoW verstärkt gesehen, dass das Spiel als
gottgegeben angesehen und nun vom Hersteller verwaltet wird.
Wie kann ein Spiel genial sein, ohne das der Hersteller dafür verantwortlich ist?


mfG Caspar


----------



## Lilith Twilight (19. August 2008)

Caupolican schrieb:


> Nein, mal im Ernst: Wie soll ich denn mit einer Quelle nachweisen, dass eine Meldung völlig falsch, frei erfunden oder meinetwegen auch das Ergebnis eines Missverständnisses ist? Ich könnte höchstens das Fehlen von Quellen als Beweis anführen - schließlich ist es doch seltsam, wenn so etwas nur auf einer einzigen Seite zu finden ist. Und vor allem: Wo ist denn die entsprechende Seite von Funcom, auf der man dieses Angebot findet? Der Link bei mmorpg-planet führt ja nicht auf eine solche Seite.




Hmm...anscheinend hat FC wohl ehemalige AO Spieler angschrieben und denen eine 7 Tage Trial angeboten, zumindest hab ich das so in einigen Foren jetzt gelesen wei z.B. hier:

http://www.aofroobs.com/forum/viewtopic.ph...2399febacbb8ad0

Vielleicht hat dann das jemand Missverstanden und es als 7 Tage Trial gewerte die für alle offen ist?

Da ich aber keine solche Mail habe, kann ich auch nicht überprüfen ob die Trial dann kostenlos ist, oder ob man sich dann wirklich wie behauptet das Spiel kaufen muß...was ich immer noch mehr als nur dumm finden würde, wenn man neue Spieler gewinnen will.


----------



## Nebelvater (19. August 2008)

Caspar schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber hier musste ich doch etwas stutzen.
> 
> Das ist schon wieder diese Einstellung, die (fast) alle Flamethreads unnütz macht, egal zu welchem Spiel. Ich persönlich habe es bei WoW verstärkt gesehen, dass das Spiel als
> gottgegeben angesehen und nun vom Hersteller verwaltet wird.
> ...



Kann es ja nicht, es ist ja auch nicht genial. Wäre es fertig (nicht in jeder ecke bugs), wäre der Support okay, würden sie nicht für jede kleinste Leistung Geld verlangen, dann wäre es genial. 

Hoffe so passt es dir besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Die Buddy keys sind ja so was wie die Gästeaccounts in wow.
> Ich habe mit meinem vollwertigen Account die Möglichkeit, einmal einen Freund einzuladen. Der lädt sich dann im Net für knappe drei Euro das Spiel down (oder installiert meins kostenlos) und kann dann ein paar Tage zocken. Dazu muss er sich kein Spiel kaufen.
> 
> Der oben von jmd gepostete Block mit Spiel kaufen usw klingt da ganz anders, das ist eher wie ein Schnupperangebot für Leute die niemanden kennen, der ihnen einen key geben kann.
> ...



Das mit dem Buddy-Key weiß ich schon, hab das Spiel ja auch zuhause. Aber wieso gibt man Leuten, die keinen Bekannten haben, welcher einen Buddy-Key bereit hält, nicht die Möglichkeit es zu testen. Müssen sie ja nicht. Verstehe halt nur nicht den Sinn dahinter. Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit an einen Buddy-Key zu kommen


----------



## Jiwari (19. August 2008)

Kurn-Todeswache schrieb:


> Bevor ich AoC kaufe, will ich das Spiel erstmal testen (Hab ich auch bei WoW mit der 10 Tage Testversion gemacht).
> Jetzt endlich gibt es eine Probier-Version von AoC , doch um diese spielen zu dürfen muß man das Spiel dazu bestellen!
> Was für ein Krampf ist das denn? Denkt sich Funcom "Wenns dem nicht gefällt, hat er uns immerhin 50Euro abgedrückt" ?
> 
> ...




Hm...kann mich ja nun sehr täuschen, aber ist es bei WoW nicht dasselbe?
Wenn du einen Testacc erstellst musst du ebenfalls Bankdaten etc angeben?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: Sollte dies bereits jemand anders angemerkt haben....Pech bin zu Faul mir den gesammten Thread durchzulesen ;p


----------



## ÔôSlaineôÔ (19. August 2008)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Hm...kann mich ja nun sehr täuschen, aber ist es bei WoW nicht dasselbe?
> Wenn du einen Testacc erstellst musst du ebenfalls Bankdaten etc angeben?!
> 
> 
> ...




nein, bei WoW ist die Testphase kostenlos, ohne wenn und aber.

AoC war/ist/bleibt ein flop.


----------



## Jiwari (19. August 2008)

ÔôSlaineôÔ schrieb:


> nein, bei WoW ist die Testphase kostenlos, ohne wenn und aber.
> 
> AoC war/ist/bleibt ein flop.



Wollte mit meiner aussage eben ja auch nicht andeuten das die WoW-Testphase kostet, sondern lediglich das du deine Bankdaten bereits angeben musst.

und das AoC ein flop will ich erst recht net abstreiten^^

WAR ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (19. August 2008)

Caupolican schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja, letztendlich ist mir das auch latte. Ich werde mir am Donnerstag auf der GC - ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass ich das Spiel dort selber mal befummeln darf - so gut es eben auf einer Messe geht, ein eigenes Bild machen. Mit dem Auto bin ich 15 Minuten vor Ort und genauso schnell wieder zu Hause, wenn mir das Ganze keine Freude bereiten sollte :-) Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere Sachen zum Anspielen. Warhammer, Runes of Magic... und - hoffentlich - Pro Evo 9 :-)


----------



## Cyfedias (19. August 2008)

ja wie isses denn nu eigendlich mit der aoc trial? mag mich jetzt net durch 3 seiten posts wühlen...gibts eine oder nicht?Oo (und ich meine ohne iwelche gäste/freunde keys) würds mir gern mal anschaun aus langeweile


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2008)

Die verlangen 50euro damit man ne Trial ausprobieren darf? o.O Wie arm sind die denn? Sorry aber das ist irgendwi... bekloppt


----------



## Caupolican (19. August 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die verlangen 50euro damit man ne Trial ausprobieren darf? o.O Wie arm sind die denn? Sorry aber das ist irgendwi... bekloppt



Liest Du eigentlich die Posts oder schreibst Du einfach mal so drauflos?      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Du mußt darauf nicht antworten, die Frage ist eher rhetorisch ...)


----------



## Efgrib (19. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich seh da keine Flames. Das ist imho sachliche Kritik oO
> 
> Ich wär auch n bisschen angepisst wenn ich für ne Trialversion zahlen müsste
> 
> ...




du nennst von "verarsche" zu sprechen obwohl der te offensichtlich unfähig ist sachliche kritik? das ist ja wohl dreist hoch drei. wo kann man sich hier eigentlich über mods beschweren?


----------



## Efgrib (19. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich seh da keine Flames. Das ist imho sachliche Kritik oO
> 
> Ich wär auch n bisschen angepisst wenn ich für ne Trialversion zahlen müsste
> 
> ...




du nennst die unfähigkeit des te sachliche kritik? das ist ja wohl dreist hoch drei. wo kann man sich hier eigentlich über mods beschweren?


----------



## shockatc (19. August 2008)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt nicht jeden flame-beitrag gelesen ... und soviele taschentücher wie ihr braucht kann man gar nich herstellen...

fakt ist, das es eine Trial von AoC gibt!  und die kostet kein geld! 
ich als alter FC-User (hab ma ne zeitlang Anarchy online gespielt) hab ne Email mit nem Trial-Key bekommen...also nix buddy oder son crap...
da ich AoC nicht spielen will aus gründen die niemanden was angehen, hab ich den key meinem bruder gegeben... und er zockt es jetz auf 7 tage kostenlos. musste kein geld vorab zahlen, lediglich das spiel laden... 

ihr solltet euch echt erstmal erkundigen bevor ihr müll labert ... sucht euch mal hobbies anstatt hier ständig rumzuheulen! God damn it!


----------



## OldboyX (19. August 2008)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:

Ich habe keine Ahnung von AoC, aber folgendes sei gesagt:

Bei WoW muss man keine Bankdaten angeben um eine Trialversion zu spielen. Genausowenig ist das bei allen anderen Spielen der Fall, von welchen ich Trialversionen gespielt habe: HDRO, EQ1 + EQ2, uvm.

Das Problem bei AoC ist wohl, dass man unbedingt einen Buddy key haben muss um eine Trialversion spielen zu können. Bei anderen MMOs ist folgendes gängige Praxis:

-Man lädt den Client runter
-Man registriert sich mit einer e-mail Adresse und bekommt dafür einen Registrierungsschlüssel, mit welchem man eine x-tägige Trialversion starten kann. Unter Umständen ist diese restriktiv (man kann nicht handeln, nicht /flüstern usw.) um excessives Spamming durch bots zu vermeiden. Die Trialversion kann zu einer "Vollversion" upgegraded werden indem man das Spiel kauft und den dadurch erhaltenen Registrierungsschlüssel eingibt. Dadurch kann man auch die Charaktere behalten. Was natürlich nicht möglich ist, ist die Verlängerung der Testphase durch weitere Gratisschlüssel über andere e-mail Adressen (sonst könnte man ja ewig gratis spielen).

Das Problem bei AoC, welches Leute als abzocke empfinden (zurecht mMn) ist die Tatsache, dass eine wirklich kostenfreie Testphase nur über "Buddy-keys" von Spielern welche das Spiel bereits besitzen möglich ist. Versucht man hingegen auf die nun angebotene Testversion einzugehen, wird man von Funcom auf eher trickreiche (mMn niederträchtige) Art und Weise in eine Vorbestellung des Spiels gedrängt.

Bei dem relativ hohen Verkaufspreis für ein unfertiges Produkt (das kann wirklich niemand bestreiten) und den für die Branche hohen Abo-Gebühren, empfinden das viele Spieler eben als zusätzliche Abzockmöglichkeit für Funcom und reagieren entsprechend darauf.


----------



## Kwingdor (19. August 2008)

> Das Problem bei AoC ist wohl, dass man unbedingt einen Buddy key haben muss um eine Trialversion spielen zu können. Bei anderen MMOs ist folgendes gängige Praxis:



Kleine Ergänzung: Diese Angebote wurden auch erst später bei den diversen MMOs eingeführt. Auch bei solchen Größen wie WoW und HdRO... es wurde IMMER damit gewartet eine 'offene' Trial zu starten. Warum? Nun damit verhindert man so einiges... und vor allem wäre es wirtschaftlich auch äußerst unklug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Buddy-Key-System wurde eigentlich ohnehin relativ früh eingeführt... soll wohl dafür sorgen, dass sich nun doch noch einige finden, die wieder einsteigen. Ich persönlich bin - besonders nach dem heutigen Patch - nach wie vor zufrieden und könnte mich nicht über fehlenden Content beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das ist wie so vieles Ansichtssache...


----------



## Emokeksii (19. August 2008)

kargash schrieb:


> Wo ist das Emo.
> 
> Das "das" bezieht sich auf das Geschlecht, da Emos alle gleich aussehen
> 
> ...



hahaha ein scherzkeks Oo gut das es brüste gibt ge? machts für dich einfacher...obwohl dir das ja selbst bei emos nicht hilft scheiße aber auch.

Auch scheiße wenn man nicht weiß das man emo sein kann ohne sich wie ein emo anzuziehen dh es auch möchtegern emos gibt die meistens von leuten wie dir als emo aufgefasst werden und leuten wie mir dann das problem geben sich jeden tag von leuten wie dir irgendwelche vorurteile anzuhören und ich dann auf leute wie dich wie auf menschen allgemein nen kleinen hass hab.

Sehen wirs mal weniger tragisch und machen wirs kurz.

Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat einfach mal die fre*** halten

back to topic

Ich find man sollte einfach knapp 3 monate nach releas nicht so viel an nen neuen spiel rum meckern und einfach abwarten....Fürs erste reicht wenn so ein spiel 2 monate spaß macht...das ist dann immer noch mehr als viele offlinegames und der vorteil ist das spiel wird größtenteils erweitert und man für wenig geld wieder viel spaß haben....

Ich find auch dieses gemecker wegen den 3 euro download gebühren etwas lächerlich...man kriegt 3 tage dafür gutgeschrieben und auch noch nen download den es bei vielen spielen am anfang nicht kostenlos einfach so für nicht zahler gab....ich erinner mich noch 1 jahr nach dem wow draußen war und ich mir nen buddy key geholt hab von nen kumpel und mir von nen anderen dann noch ne cd besorgen musste weils seiten blizzard keinen download gab...

Das ist der grund warum ich auch mein das viele einfach nur noch rumheulen...weil sie erst flennen und dann denken wenn überhaupt... Warum erwartet jeder bei nem neuen spiel komplett neue wunder die davor nicht da waren? Muss ich bei nen neuen Restaurant komplett überragenden neuen genuss und niedrig preiße erwarten die es bei anderen nicht gibt? oder nen kostenlosen bestellldienst der einen das essen nach hause schleppt und einen füttert?

Kritik ist ja schön und gut aber nicht wenn sachen verlang werden die es davor so gut wie nie bzw gar nicht gab und es einfach sachen sind wo nicht realisierbar sind..bzw sie sind es schon aber funcom hat auch nichts zu verschenken..und was halt andere erst gar nicht anbieten bieten sie halt für nen kleinen aufpreis an wodurch man wieder was geschenkt bekommt.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. August 2008)

Also ganz erhlich mir fällt zu der ganzen AoC sache nix mehr ein. Ich habe das Spiel zwar selber noch nicht getestet aber so langsam habe ich auch gar keine lust mehr dazu nach dem was ich hier so gelesen habe.
Wobei ich eigentlich immer der meinung bin man sollte sich ein eigenes Bild von der Sache machen, aber wenn sie jetzt schon bei den TEst-Versionen so nen aufstand machen macht das kein Spass mehr.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Emokeksii (19. August 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Also ganz erhlich mir fällt zu der ganzen AoC sache nix mehr ein. Ich habe das Spiel zwar selber noch nicht getestet aber so langsam habe ich auch gar keine lust mehr dazu nach dem was ich hier so gelesen habe.
> Wobei ich eigentlich immer der meinung bin man sollte sich ein eigenes Bild von der Sache machen, aber wenn sie jetzt schon bei den TEst-Versionen so nen aufstand machen macht das kein Spass mehr.
> d[-.-]b



World of warcraft trägt halt dazu bei das alles mit dem spiel vergleichen wird....man sollte einfach alles selber testen und sich die eigene meinung bilden...alles andere hat keinen sin...wenn du dir infos holst dann bitte von test seiten wie die von pc games buffed 4players...aber bitte nicht aus den foren....da kannst du 90% vergessen


----------



## erwo (19. August 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Also ganz erhlich mir fällt zu der ganzen AoC sache nix mehr ein. Ich habe das Spiel zwar selber noch nicht getestet aber so langsam habe ich auch gar keine lust mehr dazu nach dem was ich hier so gelesen habe.
> Wobei ich eigentlich immer der meinung bin man sollte sich ein eigenes Bild von der Sache machen, aber wenn sie jetzt schon bei den TEst-Versionen so nen aufstand machen macht das kein Spass mehr.
> d[-.-]b



Wenn es dich wirklich interessiert, hole dir nen Buddy Key, wenn es
dich nicht wirklich interessiert lass es.

Nur weil hier alles voll von von WoW Fanboys ist die den Laden krampfhaft
"stören" wollen, heisst es nicht das das Spiel schlecht ist.


----------



## MadRedCap (19. August 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Nur weil hier alles voll von von WoW Fanboys ist die den Laden krampfhaft
> "stören" wollen, heisst es nicht das das Spiel schlecht ist.


Tja, das Problem ist ja allbekannt.... und wer gibt ihnen recht? Die Leute, die sich drüber beschweren. Ignorieren und wir hätten alle dieses Problem nicht.
Allerdings kann ein Fanboy von WoW (oder sonstigem Spiel) nicht wirklich etwas stören, wenn es gut ist. Das trifft auf die Vermarktungsstrategie von FC aber nicht zu. Da macht das Spiel keine Ausnahme. 
Wer nicht sieht, dass FC Abzocke betreibt und dabei miesen Service bietet, der kann auch gleich behaupten, seine Mutter wär sein Vater. Die Patches bringen meiner Meinung nach nur das Spielkonzept durcheinander, beheben weniger, als sie an Problemen verursachen und haben im Endeffekt nur den Sinn, die Leute noch ein paar Monate länger bei Stange zu halten. 

Und bevor einer stänkert: ich habe AoC gespielt, satte 9 Tage ausprobiert, das Geld bereue ich heute noch. Vielleicht, falls FC die Kunden nicht ausgehen und die Server geschlossen werden, werde ich vielleicht wieder damit anfangen, vorrausgesetzt es gibt eine bereits gefixte Version im Handel. Noch einmal mehrere Stunden Patches runterladen tu ich mir kein zweites Mal an.

Für die Leute, denen trotz allem die Lust an AoC nicht vergangen ist, spreche ich meinen Respekt aus, so hartnäckig an einem so fehlerhaften Spiel zu hängen und dabei nicht einmal den Service zu erfahren, den einem Spieler das Mindestmaß an Aufmerksamkeit zusichert, wie es in allen anderen, erfolgreichen MMORPG's der Fall ist. Und da lächele ich augenzwinckernd zu HdRO.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (19. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Das ist der grund warum ich auch mein das viele einfach nur noch rumheulen...weil sie erst flennen und dann denken wenn überhaupt... Warum erwartet jeder bei nem neuen spiel komplett neue wunder die davor nicht da waren? Muss ich bei nen neuen Restaurant komplett überragenden neuen genuss und niedrig preiße erwarten die es bei anderen nicht gibt? oder nen kostenlosen bestellldienst der einen das essen nach hause schleppt und einen füttert?



Ne das nicht, aber ich erwarte das die Schnitzel nicht verbrannt sind und die Suppe nicht versalzen ist. Es geht nicht um das Neue, dem die Leute "hinterherweinen", vielmehr geht es eher um die Grundlagen die schon fehlen.




erwo schrieb:


> Nur weil hier alles voll von von WoW Fanboys ist die den Laden krampfhaft
> "stören" wollen, heisst es nicht das das Spiel schlecht ist.



Nur weil hier alles voll von AOC Fanboys ist die den Laden krampfhaft
"in Schutz nehmen" wollen, heisset es nicht, daß das Spiel gut ist. (Je nachdem wie man es sieht....)


----------



## erwo (19. August 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Nur weil hier alles voll von AOC Fanboys ist die den Laden krampfhaft
> "in Schutz nehmen" wollen, heisset es nicht, daß das Spiel gut ist. (Je nachdem wie man es sieht....)



Wirkliche aoc Fanboys hab ich hier noch keine gesehen.
Aber massig wow Fanboys.

Und man bedenke, dies hier soll eigentlich ein AOC Forum sein.
Ist es aber nicht... Die User die das Forum benutzen wollen sind nicht mehr
hier, der Grund ist der Inhalt des Forums.


----------



## nefer (20. August 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Wenn es dich wirklich interessiert, hole dir nen Buddy Key, wenn es
> dich nicht wirklich interessiert lass es.



nachtrag: aber pass auf, dass dich fc nicht über den tisch zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



imho ist es immer besser kritik zu lesen um sich eine meinung zu bilden, als verherrlichungen von enthusiasten.

mein tip: finger weg von aoc. viel versprochen nix gehalten. die ersten 20 lvl sind nett, täuschen aber über den zustand des spiels.

age of grinding passt wohl besser


----------



## Golube (20. August 2008)

ich hoffe das solche geldgeilen penner wie FC bald flöten gehen . 
ist echt ein witz .

TRAIL für geld. wo gibts denn sowas ??
womit das game je sowieso schrott ist.
sorry fanboys . ist leider so


----------



## Flooza (20. August 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Wer nicht sieht, dass FC Abzocke betreibt und dabei miesen Service bietet, der kann auch gleich behaupten, seine Mutter wär sein Vater.




made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## morricone87 (20. August 2008)

Golube schrieb:


> ich hoffe das solche geldgeilen penner wie FC bald flöten gehen .
> ist echt ein witz .
> 
> TRAIL für geld. wo gibts denn sowas ??
> ...



Welche Wirtschaft ist heutzutage nicht geldgeil ? Es sei denn du kannst mir einen Samariterbund nennen, der dir fürs Spielen auch noch Geld in die Hand drückt.
Und deshalb das Spiel gleichbedeutend schlecht zu setzen - welch gutes Argument. Ne Meinung aufzuzwingen ist auch ne Art.
Argumentier mal ordentlich, dann lass ich mich auch eher überzeugen. Aber so auf Garantie nicht.

/vote 4 close. Ein sinnloser Thread, wie mittlerweile fast alle, die in letzter Zeit "verfasst" worden zum Thema AoC.


----------



## Kazabeth (20. August 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> ...Wer nicht sieht, dass FC Abzocke betreibt und dabei miesen Service bietet, der kann auch gleich behaupten, seine Mutter wär sein Vater. ...



offtopic:
Das gibt's sogar ... also mind. 1 Mensch auf der Welt wird das behaupten können.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Golube schrieb:


> ich hoffe das solche geldgeilen penner wie FC bald flöten gehen .
> ist echt ein witz .
> 
> TRAIL für geld. wo gibts denn sowas ??
> ...



Dann sag ichs wohl noch mal....wer verlangt ne trail für geld?

So früh niemand...warum? weil keiner so früh ne trail anbietet..... verlangt nicht immer sachen um sonst und in mass die andere auch nicht machen....wie gesagt...geh mal zu nem neuen döner laden und sag ihm weil er neu ist muss er 2euro weniger verlangen als der rest...


----------



## Sharymir (20. August 2008)

Um so mehr ich über AoC lese um so mehr macht sich bei mir das Gefühl breit das FC eine riesen Abzocke betreibt.Eine Release Version die völlig verbuggt ist und die Spieler als zahlende Betakunden benutzt....Trials die keine sind...und zu guter Letzt deren Forenclown Windgeist (heisst der so) der wohl zensiert,lügt das die Balken sich biegen.

Ich werd sicher keine Produkte mehr von dieser Firma erstehen.Wie hab ich seinerzeit auf Blizzard geschimpft....wenn ich FC dagegen seh ist Blizz das Kundenparadies!






Mfg


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Um so mehr ich über AoC lese um so mehr macht sich bei mir das Gefühl breit das FC eine riesen Abzocke betreibt.Eine Release Version die völlig verbuggt ist und die Spieler als zahlende Betakunden benutzt....Trials die keine sind...und zu guter Letzt deren Forenclown Windgeist (heisst der so) der wohl zensiert,lügt das die Balken sich biegen.
> 
> Ich werd sicher keine Produkte mehr von dieser Firma erstehen.Wie hab ich seinerzeit auf Blizzard geschimpft....wenn ich FC dagegen seh ist Blizz das Kundenparadies!


Also ich glaube sie wollen uns nur abzocken sie wollen nur geld... JA verdammt des ist ein betrieb der will geld das ist der sinn des ganzen das die an dem teil geld verdienen darum geht es du hast es erkannt. Deswegen preisen se es und lügen weil sie euch bei der stange halten wollen weil sie euer geld wollen das ist der sinn eines mmos. 
Trotz alledem werden sie die fehler beheben da die community nicht ewig wartet und es war bei anderen spielen am anfang auch so nur die neuen müssen sich ja immer an den alten messen die schon lang drausen sind aber könnt ihr mir mal verraten wie ein spiel entwickelt werden soll was so ist wie wow jetzt was auch immer weiter entwickelt wird. Mal nachdenken wow entwickelt sich weiter das spiel soll von anfang an so fertig sein wie wow was immer "fertigerer" wird hmm irgendwo is das etwas schwierig. 
Gebt dem ganzen zeit eine chance alles auszubessern und wen ihr das nicht macht geht zockt wow und flamed es nich hardcore zu jedem des seine.


----------



## Golube (20. August 2008)

morricone87 schrieb:


> Welche Wirtschaft ist heutzutage nicht geldgeil ? Es sei denn du kannst mir einen Samariterbund nennen, der dir fürs Spielen auch noch Geld in die Hand drückt.
> Und deshalb das Spiel gleichbedeutend schlecht zu setzen - welch gutes Argument. Ne Meinung aufzuzwingen ist auch ne Art.
> Argumentier mal ordentlich, dann lass ich mich auch eher überzeugen. Aber so auf Garantie nicht.
> 
> /vote 4 close. Ein sinnloser Thread, wie mittlerweile fast alle, die in letzter Zeit "verfasst" worden zum Thema AoC.



Das spiel ist bis LVL 20 gut , danach ist es einfach schlecht !!! 
grafik spielt da keine rolle . wenn das gameplay kake ist und immer noch voll verbugt ist obwohl schon reichlich gepatcht wurde.

klar ist das wirtschaftlich jeder geld will und braucht . aber wenn ich schon für die werbung geld abdrücken muss , sei es nur 1 &#8364; ist das zuviel des guten.
wenn ich eine probefahrt mit einem auto mache muss ich ja auch nicht 50 &#8364; bezahlen um es zu testen bzw. kaufen um es zu testen . 
aber du würdest es sicher machen


----------



## Golube (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Dann sag ichs wohl noch mal....wer verlangt ne trail für geld?
> 
> So früh niemand...warum? weil keiner so früh ne trail anbietet..... verlangt nicht immer sachen um sonst und in mass die andere auch nicht machen....wie gesagt...geh mal zu nem neuen döner laden und sag ihm weil er neu ist muss er 2euro weniger verlangen als der rest...



ach ja . sorry. du bezahlst nicht für das testen des spiels sonder musst dir das spiel kaufen um es zu testen ^^ haha wie geil

http://www.mmorpg-planet.de/p_age-of-conan...15366389/1.html

lesen hilft .
cooler vergleich döner und AOC .

als nächstes kommt pro patch 4&#8364; gebüren ^^ ich hoffe es für euch


----------



## WoWDokta (20. August 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Ich hasse einfach die Leute die einfach rumflamen und überwaslabern wo sie keine Ahnung haben lass euch einen BuddyKey schicken ( Trial Version ) und dann auf der Seite von FC eingeben fertig alles ausfüllen und dann paysafecard als zahlungsmethode angeben dann könnt ihr 1 Woche zocken und danach bezahlen glaub 35 oda 40 Euro dann bekommt ihr das richtige Game also könnt auch handeln etc... und 30 Tage danach jeden Monat 13 € oda so und es gibt einen kostenlosen download der dauert 5h dann noch 1h patchen fertig und ich habe dsl 6000


ich glaube du brauchst eine pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg Der Dokta


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Golube schrieb:


> http://www.mmorpg-planet.de/p_age-of-conan...15366389/1.html
> 
> lesen hilft .
> cooler vergleich döner und AOC .
> ...



Das beantwortet nicht meine frage...so viel zu lesen hilft ne?

Ich hab gefragt welches spiel so früh eine trail anbietet....und nicht mal über die homepage seh ich da irgendwas von ner offizielen trail....wie du siehst hat das keiner gemacht also seh ich keinen grund sich über was zu beschweren was jemand zum ersten mal verlang und es nicht komplett umsonst anbietet...wer es testen will kann sich immernoch nen buddy key holen...ist genau das gleiche wie mit dem download....kein mmo das ich kenne hat so früh für testen nen kostenlosen download angeboten und das funcom da 3 euro verlangt dazu noch testzeit schenkt ist nicht zu bemengeln....bei jeden anderen mmo musst du dir wenn das game startet und du nen buddy key hast noch ne  cd besorgen....

Auch über die links von den seiten komm ich nur zum digitalen download...also etwa wurde das angebot schon zurückgezogen oder es wird einfach von überall als trail gesehen obwohl es von Funcom nie als trail gedacht war.

Es wird weniger nachgedacht und mehr rumgeflammt....das ganze age of conan forum ist wegen leuten die nur übers spiel herziehen können und nicht einfach die klappe halten und ihre anderen spiele daddeln total zugemüllt und unbrauchbar geworden...


----------



## nefer (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Das beantwortet nicht meine frage...so viel zu lesen hilft ne?
> 
> Ich hab gefragt welches spiel so früh eine trail anbietet....und nicht mal über die homepage seh ich da irgendwas von ner offizielen trail....wie du siehst hat das keiner gemacht also seh ich keinen grund sich über was zu beschweren was jemand zum ersten mal verlang und es nicht komplett umsonst anbietet...wer es testen will kann sich immernoch nen buddy key holen...ist genau das gleiche wie mit dem download....kein mmo das ich kenne hat so früh für testen nen kostenlosen download angeboten und das funcom da 3 euro verlangt dazu noch testzeit schenkt ist nicht zu bemengeln....bei jeden anderen mmo musst du dir wenn das game startet und du nen buddy key hast noch ne  cd besorgen....
> 
> ...



das heißt immer noch trial. 

und ich bemängle sehr wohl wenn jemand für eine testversion geld will. ist natürlich sein gutes recht. obs geschickt ist? darüber lässt sich streiten. ich würds auf jeden fall bleiben lassen.

dass die foren vor leuten die sich über aoc beschweren voll ist, ist immer noch fcs schuld. hätten die ein spiel programmiert, bei dem das zocken mehr spass macht als sich in foren drüber auszulassen hätten wir diese probleme nicht.


----------



## Golube (20. August 2008)

nefer schrieb:


> das heißt immer noch trial.
> 
> und ich bemängle sehr wohl wenn jemand für eine testversion geld will. ist natürlich sein gutes recht. obs geschickt ist? darüber lässt sich streiten. ich würds auf jeden fall bleiben lassen.
> 
> dass die foren vor leuten die sich über aoc beschweren voll ist, ist immer noch fcs schuld. hätten die ein spiel programmiert, bei dem das zocken mehr spass macht als sich in foren drüber auszulassen hätten wir diese probleme nicht.



sag doch nicht trail . 
es gibt keine trail version .  
nur musst dir das spiel kaufen und dann kannst du es testen . das ist ganz was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind ja nur 50€


----------



## Lilith Twilight (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Es wird weniger nachgedacht und mehr rumgeflammt....das ganze age of conan forum ist wegen leuten die nur übers spiel herziehen können und nicht einfach die klappe halten und ihre anderen spiele daddeln total zugemüllt und unbrauchbar geworden...



Naja, einen "Flamer" seid ihr jetzt los, ich werde das AOC Forum in Zukunft meiden. Hab jetzt keinen Bock mehr was zu schreiben da hier offenbar die Kritikresistenz inzwischen so hoch ist, daß Pro-FC argumentiert wird nur noch aus Prinzip und keine Kritik mehr überhaupt noch in Erwägung gezogen wird. Dann spielt mal noch schön und gebt FC euer Geld.

Apropos Geld, vielleicht eines noch, offenbar bekommt ihr euer Geld noch von euren Eltern bzw. wenn ihr es verdient müßt ihr wohl nicht wirklich viel dafür arbeiten...ansonsten würdet ihr die "paar Euro" mehr zu schätzen wissen und für euer sauer verdientes Geld auch eine entsprechende Gegenleistung verlangen und es nicht so zum Fenster rausblasen...naja, jeder wie er/sie es braucht...schließlich müßen Firmen wie FC ja auch von was leben...

Lebt lang und in Frieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long.


----------



## Jettis (20. August 2008)

ich hab auch eine einladung von funcom selber bekommen, via email. 7 tage testen weil sie meine emailaddy von anarchy online noch hatten. wollte das damals mal testen, ziemlich am anfang, aber da ich von alledem überhaupt keine ahnung hatte, hab ich es ned mal geschafft mich einzuloggen ^^ war damals bei pcgames dabei. da wars auch so, erst testen und nach dem testen sollten sofort die kosten fürs hauptspiel abgebucht werden ausser man schreibt ihnen ne mail. hab ich gemacht und sie haben zwar nachgefragt, aber dann war die sache erledigt.
das man nen acc machen muss zum aoc testen ist eigentlich nix ungewöhnliches. war bei hdro das selbe als ich es 5 tage getestet hab. somit haste gleich nen acc und kannst weiter zocken wenn du willst, natürlich nach kauf des spiels. da stand auch ganz richtig, dass das abo in 5 tagen abläuft. bei aoc läuft es auch in 7 tagen ab, aber kaufen werd ich es sicher ned. hab eh lange gebraucht fürs saugen des clienten, musste nix zahlen dafür und so wie ich es am schluss mitbekommen hab wars wohl so ein p2p teil wie bei wow und es hat ohne meine wissen geuppt, darum war alles so langsam...

ich dachte das wäre alles okay aber dann seh ich den thread hier... und hab mal vorsichtshalber das abo gekündigt. für 1 monat wärs mir egal gewesen aber das spiel kauf ich sicher ned für 50€

eins kann ich noch sagen. der ring auf dem buffed heft funzt ned mit der testversion ^^ habs sicher 10x probiert und hab sogar noch nen anderes item aus nem anderen mag. geht nix obwohl online in meinem account beide items angezeigt werden. liegt wohl am trial clienten. auch egal wäre aber nen guter ring.
hab gestern 90 minuten gezockt und hatte da 3 abstürze. so fand ich es gut aber wenns so weitergeht ist der spass für mich gleich zu ende. auch egal wollte eh nur mal schnuppern und das ganze kostenlos...

ps:
Kontotyp Trial EU
Erstellt am : 2008-08-15 19:33:56
Kontostatus gekündigt
Spielbar Spielbar
(Kündigungstermin) 2008-08-20 12:11:13 

ich denke das passt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharymir (22. August 2008)

Mal kurz und bündig.

50 euro für ein Game, was wohl von 80%/85% der Kunden verrissen wird auf Teufel komm raus...und dann auch noch wenn man es sich nur mal ansehen möchte obs überhaupt was taugt, ist schon fast kriminell.


Das Spiel ist definitiv unausgereift und viel zu früh auf den Markt gekommen.Und nein ich mess es nicht an dem jetzigen Stand von WoW sondern an dem vom WoW-Release!Das war nicht mal im Ansatz so verbugt!!!

Kein Spiel ist fehlerfrei...und auch WoW hat drei jahre gebraucht um zu "reifen"....aber ein Game so unfertig und so früh auf den Markt zu werfen wie AoC gehört bestraft.

Ich hoffe,damit das nicht Schule macht,das FC der "Ar***" mit Grundeis geht.Und ja...ich sage dem Game eine ähnliche beschissene Zukunft vorraus wie Vanguard...

Potential war da...Qualität sucht man vergebens.Von Service will ich gar nicht erst reden.


So gehts nicht...


----------



## Theon (22. August 2008)

Bloß komisch das auf der Offieziellen AoC-Seite nix von einer Trial für 50€ gesagt bzw geschrieben wurde. Dafür müßte FC doch extra ein Bericht rausgebracht haben, finde dort aber keinen.
Warum bloß? Kann es sein das es so eine ''Kaufe das Spiel und du kannst 7 Tage testen'' Trial nicht gibt?


----------



## etmundi (22. August 2008)

Theon schrieb:


> Bloß komisch das auf der Offieziellen AoC-Seite nix von einer Trial für 50€ gesagt bzw geschrieben wurde. Dafür müßte FC doch extra ein Bericht rausgebracht haben, finde dort aber keinen.
> Warum bloß? Kann es sein das es so eine ''Kaufe das Spiel und du kannst 7 Tage testen'' Trial nicht gibt?




Genau - die gibt es nicht.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (22. August 2008)

also ich hab buddykeys + meine aoc-cd verteilt und das war für alle meine freunde kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


soviel vorab! glaube das gab es so früh bei anderen spielen wie wow o.ä. nicht aber ist auch egal..
ich habe bei aoc noch meinen spass.. habe jetzt level 80+63+36+26+13 char´s 
ich für meinen teil hoffe das sie die clientstabilität schnell in den griff bekommen, weil die abstürze mit der zeit ziemlich nerven. es ist noch vieles nicht komplett fertig aber für mich eine gute abwechslung zu wow. wenn das neue wow-addon kommt werde ich meinen char auch auf 80 spielen aber momentan macht mir aoc mehr spass als dailys und farmen bei wow. 
wünsche euch viel spass bei den spielen die ihr so spielt


----------



## Emokeksii (22. August 2008)

Theon schrieb:


> Bloß komisch das auf der Offieziellen AoC-Seite nix von einer Trial für 50€ gesagt bzw geschrieben wurde. Dafür müßte FC doch extra ein Bericht rausgebracht haben, finde dort aber keinen.
> Warum bloß? Kann es sein das es so eine ''Kaufe das Spiel und du kannst 7 Tage testen'' Trial nicht gibt?



Genau das meinte ich...ich hab auch keine gefunden und so was wird auf einer homepage mindestens mal erwähnt...

Warscheinlich hat jemand die möglichkeit gefunden und gleich geschrien " TRAIL  TRAIL" und alle meinten es ist eine und jede seite musste da natürlich erst mal was schreiben.... ich würd erst mal gern die quelle seitens funcoms stellungsname dazu sehen das es eine trail ist ansonsten werd ich meine meinung nicht ändern...



nefer schrieb:


> das heißt immer noch trial.
> 
> und ich bemängle sehr wohl wenn jemand für eine testversion geld will. ist natürlich sein gutes recht. obs geschickt ist? darüber lässt sich streiten. ich würds auf jeden fall bleiben lassen.
> 
> dass die foren vor leuten die sich über aoc beschweren voll ist, ist immer noch fcs schuld. hätten die ein spiel programmiert, bei dem das zocken mehr spass macht als sich in foren drüber auszulassen hätten wir diese probleme nicht.



Es gibt genug leuten denen das spiel spaß macht und im grundkonzept ist es nen gutes spiel es fehlt halt noch viel feinarbeit...War bei vielen anderen spielen auch so...

Aber daran kann sich nen großteil gar nicht erinnren weil alle mit world of warcraft angefangen haben sachen wie Daoc und Everquest kenn die gar nicht mehr und auch die verbugten zeiten kennt von WoW keiner mehr....

Man merkt sowieso schon in letzter zeit das so gut wie jeder meint " ich war von anfang an bei wow dabei" im grunde aber das nur gelabert ist damit ihre aussagen gekräftigt werden.

Ich bleib bis ich keine quelle zu der trail seitens funcom hab bei meiner meinung über die leute die hier ständig am rumflenn sind und die leute nerven die sich hier normal über das spiel unterhalten wollen.

Allein schon die tatsache das diese leute in der masse auftretten und nichts besseres zu tun haben würd mir mal zu denken geben. 

Kein mensch kann hier noch normal nen thread auf machen und fragen übers spiel stellen weil ständig nen haufen spacken dann mit kommentaren wie " spiel ist doch sowieso scheiße wundert dich das " oder " dann spiel was anderes ist sowieso der größte rotz" usw...


----------



## Evereve (22. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> " TRAIL  TRAIL"




Es heißt nukular....ne Moment falsche Baustelle, TR*IA*L, es heißt TR*IA*L!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## carlyle001 (22. August 2008)

Die Trial gibs momentan per Newsletter für (ehemalige) AO-Spieler:

_Dear former Anarchy Online customer,

You have played Anarchy Online in the past and we hope you enjoyed it. We would like to take this opportunity to present to you our latest MMO,
Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures.

Since the launch two months ago, Age of Conan has enjoyed a tremendous success. The game has been #1 on the PC charts everywhere, and it's already one of the most popular MMO's out there. Fuelled by a solid launch, some very strong review scores and great player feedback, Hyboria is bristling with fun and life, but we still miss you!

As a previous Funcom customer, we have prepared a very special trial offer for you to check out the the wonderful, dangerous and exciting world of Hyboria. Click the button below to download the client and enjoy 7 days of free gametime to discover Hyboria. _

Auf der Registrierungsseite (jedenfalls auf der ersten, hab mich nicht registriert) steht nix von Spiel kaufen. Die Kontodaten kann man direkt nach der Registration wieder rausnehmen wenn man sicher gehen möchte.


----------



## Emokeksii (22. August 2008)

Mit spezial trial seh ich aber keine normale trail für jedenman zum testen so viel sollte auch klar sein...


----------



## Azddel (22. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> es fehlt halt noch viel feinarbeit...War bei vielen anderen spielen auch so...
> 
> Aber daran kann sich nen großteil gar nicht erinnren weil alle mit world of warcraft angefangen haben sachen wie Daoc und Everquest kenn die gar nicht mehr und auch die verbugten zeiten kennt von WoW keiner mehr....
> 
> Man merkt sowieso schon in letzter zeit das so gut wie jeder meint " ich war von anfang an bei wow dabei" im grunde aber das nur gelabert ist damit ihre aussagen gekräftigt werden.



Du warst natürlich von Anfang an überall dabei, nehme ich an? Womöglich sogar bei Napoleons Russlandfeldzug? Nein, das ginge wohl zu weit.
Was ich eigentlich sagen will: es wäre irgendwie entspannt, wenn du dich ein wenig zurücknehmen würdest. Man bekommt nämlich immer stärker den Eindruck, dass du dich für die Über-Roxxor-Super-Checkerin hältst. Und das willst du doch nicht.


----------



## salimyr (22. August 2008)

Hier mal fuer all die Nay sayer ein Bild von der Trial Registration.
Eindeutig zu sehen: "Once the 7 day trial is completed you must purchase the full retail version of the game. ".

Und ja, die Trial gilt natuerlich nur fuer ehemalige Anarchy Online Spieler.
Aus der e-mail:

"Dear former Anarchy Online customer, 

You have played Anarchy Online in the past and we hope you enjoyed it. We would like to take this opportunity to present to you our latest MMO, 
Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures. "


----------



## OldboyX (22. August 2008)

Emokeks wir meinen es echt gut mit dir, irgendwann stehst du in einer Runde von Menschen mit Bildung und erzählst von der "trail" und erntest Gelächter. Wir möchten dir das ersparen und somit bin ich nun der dritte, der dich freundlich darauf hinweist, dass



			
				Emokeksii schrieb:
			
		

> Mit spezial _trial_ seh ich aber keine normale trail für jedenman zum testen so viel sollte auch klar sein...



Ganz kurz hast du es (kursiv) richtig, aber dann gleich wieder falsch (unterstrichen) geschrieben.

trail = Pfad, Spur (und noch ein paar andere Bedeutungen)

was du meinst ist

trial = Test, Versuch (und noch ein paar andere Bedeutungen)

Und bevor jetzt wieder die flames kommen von wegen "Ist doch wayne wie man schreibt und Grammatik ist auch Wurst usw." möchte ich dezent darauf hinweisen, dass über die Hälfte aller Konflikte aus Missverständnissen entstehen, welchen - ihr habt es erraten - mangelnde Sprachkenntnis zugrunde liegt.


----------



## carlyle001 (22. August 2008)

salimyr schrieb:


> Hier mal fuer all die Nay sayer ein Bild von der Trial Registration.
> Eindeutig zu sehen: "Once the 7 day trial is completed you must purchase the full retail version of the game. ".



Sollte aber wohl klar sein das damit gemeint ist man muss das Spiel kaufen um weiter spielen zu können, sonst ist ganz normal nach 7 Testtagen schluss.


----------



## salimyr (22. August 2008)

carlyle001 schrieb:


> Sollte aber wohl klar sein das damit gemeint ist man muss das Spiel kaufen um weiter spielen zu können, sonst ist ganz normal nach 7 Testtagen schluss.



Fuer mich liest sich das eher, als ob meine Kontoinformationen nach den 7 Tagen benutzt werden, um automatisch das Spiel fuer 50€ zu kaufen. Und das find ich nicht so super.


----------



## carlyle001 (22. August 2008)

Wie gesagt, du kannst die Kontodaten sofort wieder löschen oder stellst erstmal PrePaidCard ein.


----------



## salimyr (22. August 2008)

carlyle001 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du kannst die Kontodaten sofort wieder löschen oder stellst erstmal PrePaidCard ein.



...was ich bestimmt nicht ausprobieren werde, nach den Threads die ich zur ersten Zahlperiode gelesen habe^^
Und nein, ich werde mir natuerlich auch nicht eine PrePaid Card kaufen zu einem Spiel, das ich erstmal testen will - zumal das auch kaum funktionieren wird mit einer 7-Tages Demo.


----------



## Sharymir (22. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich...ich hab auch keine gefunden und so was wird auf einer homepage mindestens mal erwähnt...
> 
> Warscheinlich hat jemand die möglichkeit gefunden und gleich geschrien " TRAIL  TRAIL" und alle meinten es ist eine und jede seite musste da natürlich erst mal was schreiben.... ich würd erst mal gern die quelle seitens funcoms stellungsname dazu sehen das es eine trail ist ansonsten werd ich meine meinung nicht ändern...
> 
> ...



Zu ersteinmal,es heisst *Trial* und nicht Trail.

Zum zweiten,ich fühle mich zwar nicht unbedingt angesprochen mit 





> Aber daran kann sich nen großteil gar nicht erinnren weil alle mit world of warcraft angefangen haben sachen wie Daoc und Everquest kenn die gar nicht mehr und auch die verbugten zeiten kennt von WoW keiner mehr....



aber ich muss mal trotzdem was dazu schreiben!Ich habe im November 1997 mit Ultima Online angefangen,da warst du wenn ich richtig rechne 4 Jahre alt!Ich habe DaoC,EQ,SWG gespielt....

Ich habe WoW seit der US.Closed Beta (November04) gespielt und sicher könnt ich Dein Vater sein denn zwischen uns liegen 27 Jahre Altersunterschied.Wenn also jemand wie ich sagt AoC ist um Klassen mieser und verbugter als es WoW damals war....dann ist das keine "klugscheisserei" oder aber 





> ...aber das nur gelabert ist damit ihre aussagen gekräftigt werden.




Das muss mal klargestellt sein.Im übrigen denke ich das du laut Gesetzgebung dir gar kein Urteil zu AoC machen kannst.Du kannst es nicht spielen,du kannst gar nicht wissen wie verbugt es ist da du das Mindestalter dazu nicht hast um es spielen zu dürfen.Wenn  doch kommt da irgend jemand in deiner Familie seiner Aufsichtspflicht/Erziehungspflicht nicht nach bzw nur mangelhaft...


----------



## hugly (22. August 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Blödsinn



So weit ich weiss: Das Spiel darf von jüngeren gespielt werden, nur darf es nicht an jüngere verkauft werden, kauft es aber bspw. ein Elternteil so ist alles rechtens.

Der AOC Launch war tatsächlich der schmerzfreieste den ich bisher erlebt habe.
Bei DAOC war ich grade im Urlaub, über den EQ(2 allerdings) Launch brauchen wir nicht zu reden...
Bei WoW war es nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei EQ2, aber WELTEN schlimmer als bei AOC.
- Server mehrfach offline
- Warteschlangen
- Rollbacks
- Minutenlange Lags (Ping 20000)
- Man lief durch eine der Hauptstadt (UC) und alles war leer^^ - rausfliegen

das ganze ging tagelang, Wochen später kamen noch die Lags bis Ping 20000 usw. usf.

WoW - ab LVL 50 musste man grinden, da gabs KEINE Inhalte am Anfang, wurde später nachgereicht.

Es gab KEINE Raidinstanzen, keine Ony, KEIN MC, NIX.
Man vergleiche -> bei AOC gibt es T1 und T2 Raid Instanzen, ausserdem noch paar PVE Sachen mehr.

Bei WoW gab es Keine PVP Belohnungen (wie bei AOC im Moment).

Bei WoW gab es KEINE BGs -> AOC hat die Minigames bereits.


Also Leute, wer behauptet WoW wäre weiter gewesen war beim WoW Launch entweder nicht dabei,
oder ein Kompletter MMORPG Newbie und hat die Sachen daher nicht gesehen, andernfalls ist es
gelogen.


Und wer beizeiten mal in MC dabeisein "durfte" - da waren die Spieler auch voll die Beta Tester,
bei unseren Garr Versuchen am Anfang stand die ganze Zeit ein GM daneben und hat irgendwas
resettet, und das war gewiss kein Einzelfall.


----------



## abszu (22. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Also Leute, wer behauptet WoW wäre weiter gewesen war beim WoW Launch entweder nicht dabei,
> oder ein Kompletter MMORPG Newbie und hat die Sachen daher nicht gesehen, andernfalls ist es
> gelogen.



Wer derartiges postet, hat schlicht ein gestörtes Erinnerungsvermögen und ist obendrein unfähig, seine Erinnerungen wenigstens beim Stöbern in alten Patchnotes aufzufrischen. Aber red dir dein AoC mal schön... in einem Jahr sind die AoC-Server entweder dicht oder für die letzten paar ewigen Fans zusammengelegt, während WoW auch dann immer noch schlichtweg eins macht: Funktionieren und Millionen Leute gut unterhalten.


----------



## hugly (22. August 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Wer derartiges postet, hat schlicht ein gestörtes Erinnerungsvermögen und ist obendrein unfähig, seine Erinnerungen wenigstens beim Stöbern in alten Patchnotes aufzufrischen. Aber red dir dein AoC mal schön... in einem Jahr sind die AoC-Server entweder dicht oder für die letzten paar ewigen Fans zusammengelegt, während WoW auch dann immer noch schlichtweg eins macht: Funktionieren und Millionen Leute gut unterhalten.


Welche/r der oben angesprochenen Fakten sind denn deiner Meinung nach nicht so gewesen?


----------



## Sorzzara (22. August 2008)

Zb. dass es in WoW Classic mehr als genug Quests gab, um ohne Grinden von 50 auf 60 zu kommen...man denke hier bitte an den Teufelswald, Winterspring, Ost und Westpessis...dazu die 60er Inis.

Also nix mit fehlendem Content. Auch die Geschichte mit den Pings und Bugs ist maßlos übertrieben, oder du warst eben auf einem Pechvogel Server...die Server die ich kannte waren super bespielbar.


----------



## abszu (22. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Zb. dass es in WoW Classic mehr als genug Quests gab, um ohne Grinden von 50 auf 60 zu kommen...man denke hier bitte an den Teufelswald, Winterspring, Ost und Westpessis...dazu die 60er Inis.
> 
> Also nix mit fehlendem Content. Auch die Geschichte mit den Pings und Bugs ist maßlos übertrieben, oder du warst eben auf einem Pechvogel Server...die Server die ich kannte waren super bespielbar.



Oder das - im Gegensatz zu seiner Aussage - Molten Core vorhanden war bei Release. Aber am wichtigsten: Blizzard hat auf der Spielepackung mit nichts geworben, was nicht auch  im Spiel enthalten war.


----------



## Sharymir (22. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> So weit ich weiss: Das Spiel darf von jüngeren gespielt werden, nur darf es nicht an jüngere verkauft werden, kauft es aber bspw. ein Elternteil so ist alles rechtens.
> 
> Der AOC Launch war tatsächlich der schmerzfreieste den ich bisher erlebt habe.
> Bei DAOC war ich grade im Urlaub, über den EQ(2 allerdings) Launch brauchen wir nicht zu reden...
> ...







Spiele ab 18J. bzw indizierte Spiele dürfen Jugendlichen unter 18 Jahren in keinster Weise zugänglich gemacht werden!Das wäre nämlich das gleiche würde man diesen Pornos etc zugänglich machen!


http://www.jugendschutz.net/    nur eine der Seiten wo Du Dich über geltendes DEUTSCHES Gesetz (ob EU weiss ich nicht) informieren kannst.


Ansonsten..red dir AoC schön.Warteschlangen bei WoW...fehlende BG's etc stimmt wohl.......aber das Spiel selbst war sehr stabil!Und das kann man nicht von AoC behaupten.Und abzukupfern (siehe BG's) von längst erschienen Spielen ist auch kein wirkliches Kunststück!





Mfg


----------



## hugly (22. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Zb. dass es in WoW Classic mehr als genug Quests gab, um ohne Grinden von 50 auf 60 zu kommen...man denke hier bitte an den Teufelswald, Winterspring, Ost und Westpessis...dazu die 60er Inis.
> 
> Also nix mit fehlendem Content. Auch die Geschichte mit den Pings und Bugs ist maßlos übertrieben, oder du warst eben auf einem Pechvogel Server...die Server die ich kannte waren super bespielbar.



Mit dme Patch wo Maraudon? Kam wurde massiv Content hinzugefügt an Quests in dem Bereich, Hinterland&Co wurden nochmal später erweitert, Silithus kam ja auch erst viel später, mittlerweile ist der alte content ja auch mehrfach generved, es dauert nicht mehr so lange zu leveln weil weniger XP nötig.
Mit den Pings am Anfang das war nicht übertrieben, ich bin während der Warteschlange z.b. oft schnell einkaufen gegangen oder habe daoc gezockt, das mit den Pings hatte sich so geäusert das es auf 20k hochging und alle Spieler verschwanden und auch mobs, nach ca. 10 Minuten dann disconnect und wieder Warteschlange.

Mit MC bin ich allerdings wirklich nicht mehr sicher wann das reinkam, auf jeden Fall wars verbugged.


----------



## Emokeksii (22. August 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Das muss mal klargestellt sein.Im übrigen denke ich das du laut Gesetzgebung dir gar kein Urteil zu AoC machen kannst.Du kannst es nicht spielen,du kannst gar nicht wissen wie verbugt es ist da du das Mindestalter dazu nicht hast um es spielen zu dürfen.Wenn  doch kommt da irgend jemand in deiner Familie seiner Aufsichtspflicht/Erziehungspflicht nicht nach bzw nur mangelhaft...



Was für ein wunder das du es gmerkt hast aber taselich ist es so das meine eltern zu nichts zu gebrauchen sind hast du gut erfast ich hasse sie nicht um sonst.

Ich hab wow seit releas gespielt und ich hatte bei age of conan um einiges mehr spaß und fand es besser als wow zum start.

WoW hab ich erst nen halbes jahr vor bc wieder angefangen und fands dann super.

Aber am anfang war es auch nicht so der hammer.

Und so sachen kann man sehr subjektiv sehen fakt ist aber wow war am anfang auch ziehmlich verbugt alleine die eskort quest die teilweise nicht durchführbar waren weil die dummen quest npcs irgendwo hängen blieben oder einfach nicht mehr weiter wollten.

ich hab age of conan nur bis 25 gespielt danach nicht mehr.

Aus den einfachen grund das ich mich nach level 20 wie reingeworfen gefühlt hatte und nicht wuste wo lang und weil ich im grunde nur alleine rum gerannt bin das ist auch der gleiche grund warum ich tabularasa und hdro nicht mehr spiel obwohl ich bei beiden find das es ein super spiel ist.


----------



## Validus (22. August 2008)

So ich probiere es ganz freundlich das es alles auch verstehn.
Du willst AoC ausprobieren ganz einfach
-Lass dir einen Buddykey zukommen.
-Registriere dich mit dem Key.
-Gebe Pre Paid Katze als Zahlungsmittel an (PaySafeCard)
-Restdaten angeben Name etc...
-Downloaden bei Rapidshare oder Pn me kann dir den Early Acces Downloader geben (15MB groß)
-Downloade AoC mit ca 600Mbit/s  
-Patche es
-Dauer insgesammt vllt 5h mit DSL 6000
-Spiele 7 Tage ohne 1Cent bezahlt zuhaben.


Ich habe es genauso gemacht.....


----------



## Emokeksii (22. August 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> So ich probiere es ganz freundlich das es alles auch verstehn.
> Du willst AoC ausprobieren ganz einfach
> -Lass dir einen Buddykey zukommen.
> -Registriere dich mit dem Key.
> ...



Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit den Early Acces downloader hatte ich im übrigens 1mb und nicht nur 600kb =P


----------



## hugly (22. August 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Und abzukupfern (siehe BG's) von längst erschienen Spielen ist auch kein wirkliches Kunststück!



Hihi, die BGs in Spassig gabs vorher schon on daoc, geklaut hat wenn dann Blizzard.
Nur das die BGs in WoW total langweilig sind, leider sind die Minigames in AOC allerdings auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## Validus (22. August 2008)

/vote for close 
is ja alles geklärt Emokeksii mag dich =)


----------



## OldboyX (22. August 2008)

Was man ganz klar sagen muss ist wohl, dass der Screenshot der Trial-Version zeigt, wie schlecht die Informationspolitik von FC auch in diesem Falle ist:

Der Satz

"Once the 7 day trial is completed you must purchase the full retail version of the game." 

ist so schlecht gewählt, dass ich mich auf diesen Satz auch nicht einlassen würde. 

Dafür gibt es 2 Gründe:

Entweder hat Funcom extreme Deppen als Mitarbeiter welche vergessen haben am Ende "in order to continue playing" dazuzufügen, oder aber es ist wirklich so wie es wörtlich im Satz steht:

"Sobald die 7 Tage Test-Version beendet ist, müssen sie eine Vollversion des Spiels kaufen".

Hier muss man einfach Funcom den Vorwurf machen, dass aus dem Text klar hervorgehen muss, ob es eine MÖGLICHKEIT ist, das Spiel zu kaufen nachdem die Trial vorüber ist, oder ob es ein MUSS ist. Ob man wirklich gezwungen wird das Spiel nach Ablauf der Trial zu kaufen ist für mich irrelevant. 

Fakt ist, dass man vor Gericht den Kürzeren ziehen würde, wenn man so etwas unterzeichnet, weil man den Satz auf jeden Fall so lesen kann, dass man das Spiel nach Ablauf der Testversion kaufen muss.

Insgesamt habe ich noch nie einen so doofen Satz in so einem Kontext gesehen, vor allem weil es so leicht wäre, die Sache in die eine oder andere Richtung klarzustellen...


----------



## Emokeksii (22. August 2008)

So viel ich weiß muss man "wenn man bei einen vertrag nicht sicher ist" Nachfragen wie es tatsählcih gemeint ist als es blindlinks zu unterschreiben in dem fall es einfach so in anspruch zu nehmen. 

Und das  "Sobald die 7 Tage Test-Version beendet ist, müssen sie eine Vollversion des Spiels kaufen". ist eindeutig.

Würde es heißen "Sobald die 7 Tage Test-Version beendet ist, müssen sie eine Vollversion des Spiels kaufen um weiterspielen zu können".

würde es heißen das man nur eine kaufen muss um es weiter zu spielen bei "Sobald die 7 Tage Test-Version beendet ist, müssen sie eine Vollversion des Spiels kaufen". hingegen ist es ganz klar das man es kaufen muss! 

Steht im grunde da oder wie verstehst du "müssen sie eine vollverison des spiels kaufen"?

Wenn du essen gehst und dir wer sagt " Bevor sie gehen müssen sie bezahlen" meinst du dann auch das du frei enscheiden kannst? und gehst dann vor gericht und sagst " Der hätte sagen müssen : Bevor sie gehen müssen sie bezahlen um nicht vor gericht zu laden"

Ist ganz klar eindeutig

/vote 4 close


----------



## Joanna Dark (22. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Und das  "Sobald die 7 Tage Test-Version beendet ist, müssen sie eine Vollversion des Spiels kaufen". ist eindeutig.
> 
> Würde es heißen "Sobald die 7 Tage Test-Version beendet ist, müssen sie eine Vollversion des Spiels kaufen um weiterspielen zu können".
> 
> würde es heißen das man nur eine kaufen muss um es weiter zu spielen bei "Sobald die 7 Tage Test-Version beendet ist, müssen sie eine Vollversion des Spiels kaufen". hingegen ist es ganz klar das man es kaufen muss!



Hmm...also gibst du dem Threadersteller damit recht, daß man das Spiel kaufen muß um die 7 Tage Trial zu spielen? Genauso hast du es nämlich formuliert. Also brauchst du ja nicht mehr diskutieren wenn du es genauso siehts wie es der TE geschrieben hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber btw. immer wieder lustig wie du dir auf alles was geschrieben wird immer wieder eine Antwort aus den Fingern saugst...ganz egal ob es Sinn mach oder nicht. Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (22. August 2008)

Joanna schrieb:


> Hmm...also gibst du dem Threadersteller damit recht, daß man das Spiel kaufen muß um die 7 Tage Trial zu spielen? Genauso hast du es nämlich formuliert. Also brauchst du ja nicht mehr diskutieren wenn du es genauso siehts wie es der TE geschrieben hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist aber eine Special trial also keine offiziele wirkliche trial und damit hat er sich nicht aufzuregen es ist eher ne möglichkeit dem spiel 7 tage hinzuzufügen das es eine richtige testversion ist hab ich nie gesagt und werd ich auch nicht sagen weiß es keine ist.

Das man das spiel für diese art  von Trial kaufen muss hab ich nie abgestritten nur hab ich es nie als richtie trial angesehen und ich werde es auch nicht ganz einfach weil es keine ist.

Mit deinen einen post würd ich jetzt sowieso nicht mal wirklich sagen das du hier viel verfolgen kontest aus das aus dem thread also seh ich sowieso nicht wo du dir das recht gibst jetzt so ne antwort zu geben.

Beim nächsten mal wenn du mich irgendwie doof anmachst dann machs anständig und nicht so.

Wie gesagt das man das spiel nicht kaufen muss für diese art von trial hab ich nie bestritten nur sollt er sich nicht aufregen da es 

A) Keine normale trial für jedemann ist und

Es früher allgemein keine trial gab

Wenn er es wirklich kostenlos testen will soll er sich einen buddy key und die dvd von nem kumpel besorgen.

Und das made my day kannst dir gleich doppelt stecken mit deiner aussage mit wie ich mir "immer wieder was aus den finger saug" ich informier mich in gegensatz zu dir der einfach nur mal flamen wollte und sonst nichts zu sagen hat.


----------



## White-Frost (22. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Es ist aber eine Special trial also keine offiziele wirkliche trial und damit hat er sich nicht aufzuregen es ist eher ne möglichkeit dem spiel 7 tage hinzuzufügen das es eine richtige testversion ist hab ich nie gesagt und werd ich auch nicht sagen weiß es keine ist.
> 
> Das man das spiel für diese art  von Trial kaufen muss hab ich nie abgestritten nur hab ich es nie als richtie trial angesehen und ich werde es auch nicht ganz einfach weil es keine ist.
> 
> ...


hmm du musst nich zurückhacken in der hinsicht hat er recht was is des viele geschreibe da eigentlich nichts kann man in einen satz zamfassen was du so schön ausweitest solltest autor oder politiker werden^^
Aber dem einen satz nein es ist keine trial version stimm ich zu XD immer wieder interessant wie du dich gleich durch alles und jeden angegriffen fühlst (vielleicht les ich aber auch immer nur die posts zufälle solls ja geben^^)


----------



## Emokeksii (22. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm du musst nich zurückhacken in der hinsicht hat er recht was is des viele geschreibe da eigentlich nichts kann man in einen satz zamfassen was du so schön ausweitest solltest autor oder politiker werden^^
> Aber dem einen satz nein es ist keine trial version stimm ich zu XD immer wieder interessant wie du dich gleich durch alles und jeden angegriffen fühlst (vielleicht les ich aber auch immer nur die posts zufälle solls ja geben^^)



Naja teilweiße ließt du sie meißt auch nur wenn wir uns etwa gut verstehen oder stress haben und je nach dem fällt auch immer deine antwort aus...


----------



## Joanna Dark (22. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Mit deinen einen post würd ich jetzt sowieso nicht mal wirklich sagen das du hier viel verfolgen kontest aus das aus dem thread also seh ich sowieso nicht wo du dir das recht gibst jetzt so ne antwort zu geben.



Wiso brauch ich einen Account um einen Thread zu verfolgen? Man kann auch Foren lesen ohne einen Account. Und bis jetzt hatte ich nie das Bedürfnis zu schreiben. Nicht jeder hat zu jedem Thema was zu sagen und muß den Forentroll machen...


----------



## White-Frost (22. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja teilweiße ließt du sie meißt auch nur wenn wir uns etwa gut verstehen oder stress haben und je nach dem fällt auch immer deine antwort aus...


ich steh hinter meinen antworten und hinter meiner meinung was da oben stand und beantworte immer möglichst neutral
also ich habe nie gesagt das das eine trial sein sollte da es speziel ist und etc.
und da das so ist hab ich nie gesagt das des eine trial sein sollte....
und deswegenw erde ich nie sagen das es eine trial ist weils keine ist

merkst was komm auf den punkt des war ein einsatz post der auf ne viertel seite ausgeweitet wurde aber des muss man auch erst können beneidenswert wo^^

und ich krusch durchs forum immer mal wieder nur dieses hier meid ich langsam irgendwie is doch jeder threat irgendwo gleich XDD


----------



## Emokeksii (22. August 2008)

Joanna schrieb:


> Wiso brauch ich einen Account um einen Thread zu verfolgen? Man kann auch Foren lesen ohne einen Account. Und bis jetzt hatte ich nie das Bedürfnis zu schreiben. Nicht jeder hat zu jedem Thema was zu sagen und muß den Forentroll machen...



Da merkst ja was zum flamen kann man sich aber nen account machen? Ob man sich zum flamen oder zum trollen nen account macht kommt aufs selbe raus.

Und grad deswegen glaub ich dir nicht wirklich das du seit monaten verfolgst was ab geht besonders im age of conan forum...denn hier gab es nie was interesnates was nicht mit flamen zu tun hatte. Auser flamen interesiert dich das würd dann auch deine account erstellung rechtfertigen.



White-Frost schrieb:


> ich steh hinter meinen antworten und hinter meiner meinung was da oben stand und beantworte immer möglichst neutral
> also ich habe nie gesagt das das eine trial sein sollte da es speziel ist und etc.
> und da das so ist hab ich nie gesagt das des eine trial sein sollte....
> und deswegenw erde ich nie sagen das es eine trial ist weils keine ist
> ...



Ja schon klar ich wiederhol mich oft hab ich selber jetzt auch schon bemerkt das heißt aber nicht das ich mir irgendwas aus den fingern sauge.

Und ich hab einfach nur das gefühl das du je nach dem wie wir uns verstehen dich mit was zurück hällst oder nicht villeicht auch bis jetzt nur pures pech gewesen aber mir wers lieber wenn du immer alles raus lässt und nicht ,wenn wir uns gut verstehen, die hälfte für dich behälst oder mich irgendwie verteidigst wie du es auch schon öfters getan hast.

Und nein ich fühl mich nicht von jeden angegriffen nur ein flame ist wohl kein kompliment.... und wenn jemand sich extra nen account macht um 2 minuten später zu flamen den man dann glauben soll er verfolgt mich hier über monate was ich tu....kannst dir selber denken was ich davon halte


----------



## Joanna Dark (22. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Da merkst ja was zum flamen kann man sich aber nen account machen? Ob man sich zum flamen oder zum trollen nen account macht kommt aufs selbe raus.



Mit Forentroll hab ich dich gemeint...außer deiner Meinung zählt sonst eh keine hier.

Keien Sorge ich zieh mich wieder zurück und lese wieder in Zukunft nur noch im Forum, will dir deinen Platz hier nicht streitig machen.

Tschö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (22. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Und ich hab einfach nur das gefühl das du je nach dem wie wir uns verstehen dich mit was zurück hällst oder nicht villeicht auch bis jetzt nur pures pech gewesen aber mir wers lieber wenn du immer alles raus lässt und nicht ,wenn wir uns gut verstehen, die hälfte für dich behälst oder mich irgendwie verteidigst wie du es auch schon öfters getan hast.
> 
> Und nein ich fühl mich nicht von jeden angegriffen nur ein flame ist wohl kein kompliment.... und wenn jemand sich extra nen account macht um 2 minuten später zu flamen den man dann glauben soll er verfolgt mich hier über monate was ich tu....kannst dir selber denken was ich davon halte


Glaub mir das niemand es wollte das ich alles rauslass ohhh da würden viele viele menschen leiden müssen buahahaha
Ich behalte nie etwas für mich ich sage was ich denke insoferns keine gedanken sind die mich in die klinik bringen ich verteidige die die ich in meinen blicken es verteidigungswert sehe bzw. welche sich verteidigen lassen wollen! denk drüber nach

und einfach jedes mal wen ich n post von dir seh is des ein geflame weil dich eine dumm anmachen sollte obwohl se sich noch recht zurückhalten du fühlst dich teilweise sehr schnell dumm angemacht bzw. gestresst...

ich bin raus aus dem threat totaler off topic kann auch wo anders weiter gehen so^^


----------



## Emokeksii (22. August 2008)

Joanna schrieb:


> Mit Forentroll hab ich dich gemeint...außer deiner Meinung zählt sonst eh keine hier.
> 
> Keien Sorge ich zieh mich wieder zurück und lese wieder in Zukunft nur noch im Forum, will dir deinen Platz hier nicht streitig machen.
> 
> ...



Weißt du.... Irgendwelche beleidigungen und beschuldigungen ohne wirkliche argumente und die bedeutung des wortes forentroll zu kennen sind nicht das schlauste aber das weißt ja warscheinlich selber und ist besser wenn du nur noch schreibst wenn du wirklich was zum thema zu sagen hast und nicht flamen willst der einzigste troll bis jetzt bist wohl du...


----------



## White-Frost (22. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Weißt du.... Irgendwelche beleidigungen und beschuldigungen ohne wirkliche argumente und die bedeutung des wortes forentroll zu kennen sind nicht das schlauste aber das weißt ja warscheinlich selber und ist besser wenn du nur noch schreibst wenn du wirklich was zum thema zu sagen hast und nicht flamen willst der einzigste troll bis jetzt bist wohl du...


ahaha^^ ich würd eher sagen wir 3 wo 2 sich gegenseitig die hucke zu flamen und ein 3. ein wenig seinen senf dazu gibt weil ihm grad dazu is^^


----------



## Emokeksii (23. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ahaha^^ ich würd eher sagen wir 3 wo 2 sich gegenseitig die hucke zu flamen und ein 3. ein wenig seinen senf dazu gibt weil ihm grad dazu is^^



Flamen ist sehr weitläufig gehalten das dir ja selber klar und es macht nen unterschied ob ich jemand was vorwerfen kann oder ob ich irgend nen stuß erzähle und ihn einfach mal so beleidige ohne das es irgendwie der wirklichkeit entspricht.

Im übrigen wolltest dich aus den thread raus halten grad weil du meintest das offtopic kann man auch privat klären also wenn du noch was zu sagen hast sags in icq


----------



## Azddel (23. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> solltest autor oder politiker werden^^



Hinsichtlich des ersten Vorschlags möchte ich ausrufen: Um Himmels Willen, bitte nicht! Der Alternativvorschlag macht natürlich Sinn.


----------



## Validus (23. August 2008)

Ok nochmal für alle ich glaube ihr versteht es nicht IHR KÖNNT 7 TAGE TESTEN UND DANACH KÖNNT IHR BEZAHLEN 15 EURO ZUM WEITERSPIELEN ODER NICHT DA IS NIX VERBINDLICH ALSO 7 TAGE SPIELEN FERTIG ODER 7 TAGE SPIELEN FC 15 TACKEN IN HAND DRÜCKEN 30 TAGE WEITER SPIELEN GENAU WIE BEI WOW ALSO RUHIG SEIN


----------



## Azddel (23. August 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Ok nochmal für alle ich glaube ihr versteht es nicht IHR KÖNNT 7 TAGE TESTEN UND DANACH KÖNNT IHR BEZAHLEN 15 EURO ZUM WEITERSPIELEN ODER NICHT DA IS NIX VERBINDLICH ALSO 7 TAGE SPIELEN FERTIG ODER 7 TAGE SPIELEN FC 15 TACKEN IN HAND DRÜCKEN 30 TAGE WEITER SPIELEN GENAU WIE BEI WOW ALSO RUHIG SEIN



Ach? Und das Spiel selbst muss man sich gar nicht kaufen? Das ist ja nett von Funcom.


----------



## Validus (23. August 2008)

Ne muss man nicht wie viele für 3 Euro sagen es gibt es kostenlos den Early Acces Donwload pn mich ich schick es euch oder bei rapidshare


----------



## Joanna Dark (23. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Weißt du.... Irgendwelche beleidigungen und beschuldigungen ohne wirkliche argumente und die bedeutung des wortes forentroll zu kennen sind nicht das schlauste aber das weißt ja warscheinlich selber und ist besser wenn du nur noch schreibst wenn du wirklich was zum thema zu sagen hast und nicht flamen willst der einzigste troll bis jetzt bist wohl du...



Weißt du kleines, ich lese und schreibe jetzt schon in Internetforen länger als du auf der Welt bist. Und hier lese ich auch schon eine Weile mit. Und was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn es nicht nach deinem Kopf geht ignorierst du einfach alles was andere schreiben. Was zählt ist was du denkst und da ist jedes Argument blödsinn und gleichzeitig ein persönlicher Angriff auf dich. Vielleicht fällt dir wenn du mal älter bist auch auf das es nicht nur immer nach deinem Kopf geht, aber ich erinnere mich auch wie es in dem Alter ist, war da auch nicht anderst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Diskusion in einem Forum bedeutet das man sich auch andere Meinungen anhört und auch mal in der Lage ist einzusehen das man unrecht hat...wenn man das nicht kann kann man sich die Diskussion auch sparen wenn man nicht bereit ist auch evtl. nachzugeben.

So genug geschwafelt, bin dann weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: 


Validus schrieb:


> Ne muss man nicht wie viele für 3 Euro sagen es gibt es kostenlos den Early Acces Donwload pn mich ich schick es euch oder bei rapidshare



Aha, und den Key schicken sie dir dann kostenlos per Mail, für das Spiel. Ja sicher doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (23. August 2008)

Joanna schrieb:


> Weißt du kleines, ich lese und schreibe jetzt schon in Internetforen länger als du auf der Welt bist. Und hier lese ich auch schon eine Weile mit. Und was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn es nicht nach deinem Kopf geht ignorierst du einfach alles was andere schreiben. Was zählt ist was du denkst und da ist jedes Argument blödsinn und gleichzeitig ein persönlicher Angriff auf dich. Vielleicht fällt dir wenn du mal älter bist auch auf das es nicht nur immer nach deinem Kopf geht, aber ich erinnere mich auch wie es in dem Alter ist, war da auch nicht anderst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich akzeptiere meinungen wenn sie nicht totaler schwachsin sind und über ne trial sich zu beschwären die keine ist akzeptier ich nicht und geb das dann von mich wenn das dann aber abgestritten wird und jeder flamt das funcom ne trial macht die keine ist weil man ein spiel zahlen muss dann weiß ich nicht was an meinen antworten falsch sein sollte.

Und was ne diskusion in nem forum bedeutet must du mir nicht sagen der hier sich regestriert um nen flame los zu lassen.....auf deine worte geb ich keinen pfifferling...


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich akzeptiere meinungen wenn sie nicht totaler schwachsin sind und über ne trial sich zu beschwären die keine ist akzeptier ich nicht und geb das dann von mich wenn das dann aber abgestritten wird und jeder flamt das funcom ne trial macht die keine ist weil man ein spiel zahlen muss dann weiß ich nicht was an meinen antworten falsch sein sollte.
> 
> Und was ne diskusion in nem forum bedeutet must du mir nicht sagen der hier sich regestriert um nen flame los zu lassen.....auf deine worte geb ich keinen pfifferling...


dann verdammt nochmal beacht ihn auhc nich und flame nich zurück wen er unrecht haben sollte theoretischer weise wärst du auch keinen deut besser... wen er es hätte was nich so is naja
und ich blick des topic nimmer ganz also den trial kann man einfach sov erlängern ohne neues spiel oder wie erklärt des nochmal einer für geistig langsame XD


----------



## Tikume (23. August 2008)

Offenbar ist das Thema ja nun:

"Du bist doof! - Nein, Du bist doof!"


----------

